# Disney Cruise Line Stateroom Reports



## WebmasterCorey

If you've already sailed on the Disney Dream or Fantasy, please help us build our Disney Dream & Fantasy stateroom reports section on the DIS by adding a review of your stateroom. https://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/cruise-new/roomlist.cfm

I am aware that the Dream/Fantasy reviews are also displaying the stateroom reviews from the classic ships too, depending on the room number, but I'm working on fixing that. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## KevieKev05

Just submitted my stateroom report! Hope it helps!


----------



## LIFERBABE

9011 Dream posted!


----------



## dittybop

Hope this helps someone! 7672 and 7670


----------



## JennLK

Going to add mine 6146


----------



## ljm23

just posted 10076 on Dream


----------



## jenseib

That link doesn't seem to work


----------



## ljm23

I noticed this too.   It seems if you search on a specific stateroom and then click on it the link doesn't work.   If you search for all the staterooms for a ship then go down to one of them and click then it works.   Seems like a DIS problem


----------



## cseca

FYI,
I put in the report for 10664 a couple days ago but it listed as 1066. I didn't realize the program haven't been updated to accept 5#s for staterooms yet.

I hope someone could fix that or they might be surprised that room 1066 is on Deck 10


----------



## jenseib

ljm23 said:


> I noticed this too.   It seems if you search on a specific stateroom and then click on it the link doesn't work.   If you search for all the staterooms for a ship then go down to one of them and click then it works.   Seems like a DIS problem



I can't even get the page to load,. So is that where you searched it? Or did you search here on Dis

EDIT... It is working now


----------



## ppartekim

Post reports for 9500 and 6526 from  our last B2B.

Also, if interested, The laundries for the ship.  

Deck 10 is midship.

Deck 9 - across from  #9500 (starboard forward)

Deck 8 is Aft.

Deck 7 - near #7016 (port forward)

Deck 6 - Forward

Deck 2,5 - Sorry, don't recall.


----------



## scootch

Also if you can post whether they sleep 3 or 4. We are a family of 3 but my kids are hoping for a pull down. tks,


----------



## jenseib

scootch said:


> Also if you can post whether they sleep 3 or 4. We are a family of 3 but my kids are hoping for a pull down. tks,



Yes, I want to know the same thing...our room 7666...and w  only have 3, but DD would like to sleep in the bunk.


----------



## peterpanstout

Just posted a review for our Dream cabin. Yes, it did have a bunk bed and I included it in my review.


----------



## ljm23

I can't edit the room report but I can at least tell you here that room 10076 could sleep 4.  Had no murphy bed, which we actually liked because it gave us even more room.


----------



## bats

9670 added.


----------



## DCLShel

Added Stateroom #5190 - located in the highly debated area of Deck 5, Aft - directly above Evolution~


----------



## MommaluvsDis

8032 and 8051 are posted.

Hi Joa.  Hi Shelly.  Hi Jane!


----------



## Jaylie

Anyone have a review of this stateroom??


----------



## ambushangel

I can't believe that there is not one review on 5022 (Dream). 

I have found pictures (only 2 of them) but there is not one report on this room from someone who has stayed in it. 

I'm hoping there will be one soon.


----------



## Futurist

Hi,

I tried to post a stateroom report for room 12504 on the _Dream_, and while the software reported that it had accepted it, when I tried to display it, I got an error message saying "Variable SHIP is undefined." Not sure what that means, but suspect it's because the stateroom number is so high.

Anyway, here's my report for stateroom 12504 on the _Dream_:



"This is a “V” category stateroom, described as a “Concierge Family Oceanview w/Verandah”. It’s virtually identical in size and layout to any of the category 4 staterooms, but at what can be twice the price. The difference lies in upgraded amenities, and access to the concierge facilities. Let me describe the stateroom first. This stateroom is all the way forward on the starboard side, right next to the Roy O. Disney Royal Suite. In fact, there’s an access door between the two staterooms so that someone staying in the Roy can also book this stateroom for children or other overflow people. The verandahs can be connected as well, which makes for greater flexibility. (You can also connect this verandah with the one from the one bedroom suite immediately aft, 12506, even though there’s no door connecting the rooms and you'd have to go out into the hallway. They do this to facilitate exterior cleaning, I think.) The view is definitely on the starboard side, not facing the bow, but all the way forward on that side. (This means you’re facing Castaway Cay when in port there.) There is a deck above, Deck 13, and you can occasionally hear footsteps from up there, but as it’s an observation and sunbathing deck, it doesn’t happen very often. You are also right over the most forward of the observation windows in the Quiet Cove, so no noisy neighbours below, either. All told, a quiet, very good location – and, if you’re lucky, you might get invited in to the Roy suite for a tour (we weren’t lucky). Now for the “concierge” part. There are entire discussion threads devoted to whether concierge service is worth the extra money, so I won’t duplicate that discussion here. We found the concierge lounge to be very handy – when it wasn’t overrun with the kids of families staying in concierge rooms. It’s open most of the day (7 a.m. to about 9 p.m., I think), and we kept our stateroom stocked with water and soft drinks from the lounge. There’s a cocktail hour in the evening before each of the two dining sittings, and we had a couple of glasses of champagne each night before dinner. And there’s a private sunbathing deck with a private stairwell from the lounge, which we used, and really enjoyed and generally found to be quiet (except when children from other concierge families were up there). We enjoyed the three dedicated concierge in the lounge, and leaned on them quite a bit. As well, there are a number of wait-staff in the lounge who are also great. As for the upgraded amenities – sheets, towels, robes, nicer soap, hand cream, etc. EH. They’re nice but no big deal. Bigger TV screen was both nice and annoying – nice because it was bigger; annoying because you couldn’t turn it, and so really could only watch from the bed. The rest of the room is the same as cat. 4, so no extra space. Loved the room, loved the stateroom host, Dewa, and would probably spend the extra for the concierge amenities next time – depending on price."


Hope this helps.

** Late addition: There were only two of us in the room, so this is theoretical, but there's a pull-down bed for one from the ceiling (or "overhead" if you want to be picky), plus a pull-out couch that would, I think, sleep two kids. I believe (but cannot vouch) that you could sleep 5 in this room.    -R


----------



## latinqt

What site are the postings re: state room numbers??? Also, does anyone know if the Cat T has a murphy Bed or a bunk bed????


----------



## sues14

Keep them coming looking for lots of handicapped rooms


----------



## JennLK

WebmasterCorey said:


> If you've already sailed on the Disney Dream, please help us build our Disney Dream stateroom reports section on the DIS by adding a review of your stateroom. http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-cruise-line/disney-dream-room-reports.cfm
> 
> I am aware that the Dream reviews are also displaying the stateroom reviews from the classic ships too, depending on the room number, but I'm working on fixing that.
> 
> Thanks for your help!




Found a strange thing... I looked at the list of the Dream stateroom reviews and I did not see the one I submitted.  When I did a search for room 6146 it came up and under the correct ship - but when just looking at the listing of all of the stateroom reports in the dream it is not there.  I wonder if this is happening to other reports as well ....


----------



## Gladys Kravitz

Anyone know of a cabin that exists on the Dream with split beds?  My 3 sisters and I do not want to share the queen bed.
Thanks.


----------



## sandraalexander

I love this website! So helpful!


----------



## WebmasterCorey

JennLK said:


> Found a strange thing... I looked at the list of the Dream stateroom reviews and I did not see the one I submitted.  When I did a search for room 6146 it came up and under the correct ship - but when just looking at the listing of all of the stateroom reports in the dream it is not there.  I wonder if this is happening to other reports as well ....



Ok, that is strange. I'll take a look.


----------



## jenseib

Gladys Kravitz said:


> Anyone know of a cabin that exists on the Dream with split beds?  My 3 sisters and I do not want to share the queen bed.
> Thanks.



I have heard that there are a few rooms like this, but nothing has been offically proven yet. But you will still have the convertable couch bed to sleep on as well.


----------



## Tinkerbellcrafter

Looking for Stateroom number 6004, possibly pictures....how much ocean view do you really have in this part of the ship?


----------



## KingRichard

12018 added.

I will repeat what 12504 said as was our experience.

If you are a coffee lover though? The concierge lounge coffee machine was the best! Anything you wanted, it made it in seconds.

Oh the free Scotch was great also!


----------



## debmoore

I have a question about stateroom 6570... I am booked for a first time cruise ever on the Dis Drm in November ...looking at the disney cruise web site it looks as if the verandah view will be blocked by lifeboats.  Since this also may be last ever cruise with DH and I...I really wanted to have a great unobstructed view of the ocean.  How can I find out if this room will have that?


----------



## martincorral

Great cabin. Can't wait til the fantasy next year. we have the same cabin booked.


----------



## jdubs44

had a loud noise all night, some sort of engine noise very annoying!  Stay off the second floor


----------



## CarolinesMom

10018 posted


----------



## NitroStitch

Just added 2513 - we liked it well enough to rebook it if we've picked the right date for the future cruise!


----------



## love2disney

Added 7646


----------



## shanesgirl

Anyone stayed in room 6684 yet?


----------



## FJS961

Just returned from a stay in the Roy suite and posted little review


----------



## Cordelia.Turpchinoff

Added a review for 9016! Loved this room!!


----------



## ja_rule_lover420

Are the rooms nice?


----------



## acourtwdw

Added 5184.


----------



## KimmySue

Added 11022 -  Loved the location.  Very Quiet.  Sleeps 5 (queen bed, double sofa and "overhead" for a child.


----------



## jenseib

ja_rule_lover420 said:


> Are the rooms nice?



Read the reviews!   Also there are a tond pf pictures of the rooms floating around.


----------



## jujupixiedust

Great room!

Judy


----------



## AquaDame

Great room, but glad there were only two of us! We weren't cramped but our luggage sure was!  I liked it enough to ask for it again ^___^


----------



## pollyanna1022

We were in Stateroom 8164 last week. Very nice! The queen size bed was very comfortable. It's the last verandah on the port side of deck 8 (until you get to the aft verandahs), but we didn't notice it being blocked or cut short. We spent a good deal of time out there and really enjoyed it. There didn't appear to be a drop from the ceiling bed, so it only sleeps 3 people. It was very convenient to the aft elevators but we didn't notice any noise at all. We slept very well each night! I'd stay in 8164 again!


----------



## RedSox68

No one's done Stateroom 9162 yet?


----------



## myxdvz

I posted my review and photos here:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2694033


----------



## thereinertfamily

Will post ours shortly 7658


----------



## @mouseofzen

We have #6538 booked for June 2012.
see 6840 review, is that pretty much the same room as my 6538 is going to be?


----------



## travalinfam

Yipee! found a great review of the stateroom we'll be calling home in October!  
Thanks for putting this together.


----------



## Zandy595

RedSox68 said:


> No one's done Stateroom 9162 yet?


We will be in 9162 in October.  I'd like to know if it has a murphy bed and/or a pull down bunk.  I hope people are adding this kind of info when they do a stateroom review.


----------



## ArielRae

Zandy595 said:


> We will be in 9162 in October.  I'd like to know if it has a murphy bed and/or a pull down bunk.  I hope people are adding this kind of info when they do a stateroom review.



This stateroom should have a Murphy bed as it is a deluxe family stateroom. As I understand it all staterooms listed as family staterooms have the Murphy bed. It should also have a pull down bunk too.


I'm looking for reviews for staterooms 8666 and 8668. 
We sail Oct in those staterooms.


----------



## Zandy595

ArielRae said:


> This stateroom should have a Murphy bed as it is a deluxe family stateroom. As I understand it all staterooms listed as family staterooms have the Murphy bed. It should also have a pull down bunk too.
> 
> 
> I'm looking for reviews for staterooms 8666 and 8668.
> We sail Oct in those staterooms.


Thanks!  That would make my family very happy.


----------



## TiszBear

Haven't found anything about this room or area.  Did see a review on a room next to 10638.  Any pictures?


----------



## LollieFollie

Any reviews or pictures?


----------



## bonrea

ppartekim said:


> Post reports for 9500 and 6526 from  our last B2B.
> 
> Also, if interested, The laundries for the ship.
> 
> Deck 10 is midship.
> 
> Deck 9 - across from  #9500 (starboard forward)
> 
> Deck 8 is Aft.
> 
> Deck 7 - near #7016 (port forward)
> 
> Deck 6 - Forward
> 
> Deck 2,5 - Sorry, don't recall.



For Deck 5s Laundry room it is Aft in the hallway directly behind the elevators.  From the Aft elevator lobby on Deck 5, turn to the port side at the staircase and then turn Aft in the port hallway.  It is in the hallway at the end of the port hallway on the left.


----------



## bonrea

Stateroom 5186 on the Dream posted today.


----------



## Dec6

Looking for pics of Stateroom #8682...thanks! (the Dream)


----------



## LollieFollie

Zandy595 said:


> Thanks!  That would make my family very happy.



Just wanted to add that I called DCL yesterday to ask a few questions about our stateroom and they were able to confirm that 8144 (4B) does have a Murhpy bed.  They were super helpful and even gave me info on the size of our veranda.


----------



## Jkwoody04

Thanks for posting this


----------



## TyRy

Hoping someone stays in 7582 soon and posts a report.  We are taking our first cruise in December and picked the room without knowing too much.


----------



## shanesgirl

Has anyone stayed in 6684 on the Dream yet? I have not heard anything on it yet.


----------



## twarpula

I added our rooms to the review 8006 & 8004- huge rooms we were very happy!


----------



## diane aggelidou

6140 report Disney magic???????


----------



## ArielRae

twarpula said:


> I added our rooms to the review 8006 & 8004- huge rooms we were very happy!



I don't know why but your report for 8006 shows up under the magic in the stateroom reports not under the dream. But when you read it, it states the ship as the dream in the top part of the report. The website must have moved it to the wrong place. It does show up if you click on the dream and all the staterooms show up but when you see all three ships stateroom reports it's not there.

Well thanks for the report. We cruise in 8006 next year.


----------



## jenseib

diane aggelidou said:


> 6140 report Disney magic???????



Are you asking about the Ship the Magic? This thread is for the Disney Dream.


----------



## homespun

TyRy said:


> Hoping someone stays in 7582 soon and posts a report.  We are taking our first cruise in December and picked the room without knowing too much.



That's the cabin we're assigned to this summer.  I'll let you know once we sail.  Hope we picked a good one, but obviously just being on the Dream will be a blessing.


----------



## TyRy

homespun said:


> That's the cabin we're assigned to this summer.  I'll let you know once we sail.  Hope we picked a good one, but obviously just being on the Dream will be a blessing.



Thanks homespun - have a great trip and I look forward to hearing about it.


----------



## jeffann6

looking for report on Disney Dream. Our first cruise

thanks


----------



## jenseib

jeffann6 said:


> looking for report on Disney Dream. Our first cruise
> 
> thanks



I wrote about 7666 which is probably pretty similar


----------



## jeffann6

jenseib said:


> I wrote about 7666 which is probably pretty similar





thank you


----------



## Tracykim

I just added our report for room #7530 on the Dream!!


----------



## Dman67

Just got back froma short 3-night cruise aboard the Dream.  We stayed in one of the "cheap" staterooms that ran along the interior of the ship.  With the new porthole monitor it didn't feel like it one bit.  We loved the room and it was perfect for our needs.  Room was small but not too bad.  Very comfortable and functional.

This new boat truely is a "Dream"!  We loved every minute of the cruise and are ready to book another.


----------



## tedhowe

We just returned from the Dream 3-night sailing on 5/26 - we had a great time. I've posted our stateroom report just now.


----------



## micmin54

Loved the pictures from KevieKev05. What make and model of camera did you use?
We were on the Dream for the Inaugral cruise and loved every minute of it, the ship is fantastic!


----------



## micmin54

I thought your pictures of the Dream were fantastic. Would you mind telling me the make and model of camera you use?


----------



## Have a magical day!

Dream 8602 just posted!  LOVED that room!!... Missing that cruise...  Ho hum, ho hum, it's back to work we go...


----------



## Stebu

I just came back from the first double-dip on the Dream, and I loved the cruise/hated my room. The problems with 5024 (and I am assuming 5524) are

1) The balcony is less than half the depth of the other Cat 5E staterooms.
2) Because of the short balcony, people in 5026/5526 can look right into your stateroom.
3) You are not at the edge of the ship, unlike all the other balconies.
4) The room is over the theater, and the bass really (really!) comes into the room. This was a big problem on the pirate night when they had a 11:15 PM -1:45 AM showing of On Stranger Tides.


----------



## BelleProfHP

I feel certain that this has been requested already, but there is still only the one room report for stateroom 6690 on the Dream. I know that the balcony is wonderful (based on the report from the MV), but I would like to know more about the room itself...and maybe see pictures?


----------



## hopeful1

LOVED the CRUISE  I will post a report soon!

Room 10656 is the last Balcony stateroom (Aft I think)  It is right below Cabanas...problem is that the ice maker is right on top of the room and it goes off all day and night...


----------



## homespun

Stayed in this cabin on the June 7 Double Dip.  It's very convenient to the elevators and not much noise other than the normal kids running down the hall.  The balcony cabin was great and has the plexiglass on the balcony between the white bars with a table and 2 chairs.  You could hear the shuffle board games going on from below so if you are looking for a quieter experience on your balcony, you'll probably want to book another cabin.  It didn't both us at all and we enjoyed playing shuffle board while onboard.

This cabin can adjoin with the on the right (when facing the door).  

Loved the higher beds (for storing luggage) and the split bath seemed a bit larger than on the Wonder/Magic.  The bowed shower curtain does give you more room in the shower too.  I didn't see a pull down ceiling bed, but they could have changed the design from the previous ships so can't be 100% sure, but didn't see the normal ring on the ceiling for the pull down bed.  The icebox works much better than the older ones and kept beverages nice and cold.

As far as noise in the room, we did notice a loud banging which seemed to come from under the cabin, but it may have been the ship maintenance crew moving something since the boats are the deck below and they did have a machine they used to move along the outside of the ship and I saw them securing it one time and it seems that could have been the noise when it hit the side of the ship.  It only happened probably 3 times while we were in the room and always during the day and really wasn't a bother, but thought it was worth the mention.  It definitely would not defer me from staying in this room again as it was a great location and everything was brand spankin' new.  We didn't have a standing trunk but there are lots of drawers and shelves.  We did have a trunk that is used as a coffee table that the lid comes off for storage but we didn't need to use it.


Hope this helps some of you traveling in this stateroom.


----------



## skatingmom

BelleProfHP said:


> I feel certain that this has been requested already, but there is still only the one room report for stateroom 6690 on the Dream. I know that the balcony is wonderful (based on the report from the MV), but I would like to know more about the room itself...and maybe see pictures?



Me too! I have that room for the June 24th sailing!


----------



## TyRy

homespun said:


> Stayed in this cabin on the June 7 Double Dip.  It's very convenient to the elevators and not much noise other than the normal kids running down the hall.  The balcony cabin was great and has the plexiglass on the balcony between the white bars with a table and 2 chairs.  You could hear the shuffle board games going on from below so if you are looking for a quieter experience on your balcony, you'll probably want to book another cabin.  It didn't both us at all and we enjoyed playing shuffle board while onboard.
> 
> This cabin can adjoin with the on the right (when facing the door).
> 
> Loved the higher beds (for storing luggage) and the split bath seemed a bit larger than on the Wonder/Magic.  The bowed shower curtain does give you more room in the shower too.  I didn't see a pull down ceiling bed, but they could have changed the design from the previous ships so can't be 100% sure, but didn't see the normal ring on the ceiling for the pull down bed.  The icebox works much better than the older ones and kept beverages nice and cold.
> 
> As far as noise in the room, we did notice a loud banging which seemed to come from under the cabin, but it may have been the ship maintenance crew moving something since the boats are the deck below and they did have a machine they used to move along the outside of the ship and I saw them securing it one time and it seems that could have been the noise when it hit the side of the ship.  It only happened probably 3 times while we were in the room and always during the day and really wasn't a bother, but thought it was worth the mention.  It definitely would not defer me from staying in this room again as it was a great location and everything was brand spankin' new.  We didn't have a standing trunk but there are lots of drawers and shelves.  We did have a trunk that is used as a coffee table that the lid comes off for storage but we didn't need to use it.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps some of you traveling in this stateroom.



Thanks so much for following up and posting this homespun.  It's the first review I've seen on this cabin and am glad we picked a good one for our first cruise.  Glad you had good time.


----------



## homespun

bonrea said:


> For Deck 5s Laundry room it is Aft in the hallway directly behind the elevators.  From the Aft elevator lobby on Deck 5, turn to the port side at the staircase and then turn Aft in the port hallway.  It is in the hallway at the end of the port hallway on the left.



That's very helpful.  I was all over the ship looking for laundry rooms at the last minute because DS needed his shirt and pants ironed and there was a couple in using our deck's laundry room at 5 PM (right before 1st dinner) to iron 2 entire suitcases of clothes.  Guess they didn't realize many people iron in the evening so the hunt was on to another deck and like you said they are scattered and harder to find on this ship which is a good thing if you are nearby them.  They were quite a bit larger too and the ones we went to each had 2 irons and ironing boards


----------



## homespun

TyRy said:


> Thanks so much for following up and posting this homespun.  It's the first review I've seen on this cabin and am glad we picked a good one for our first cruise.  Glad you had good time.



You're welcome.  It was a great location and I would definitely stay in it again.  BTW staging for your drill is in one of the theaters and you no longer need to wear or even bring your life preserver... pretty neat deal.


----------



## indimini

This is one of the aft balcony cabins on the Dream.  It is literally mid-ship. The centerline of the ship goes right through the room as evidenced by the balcony railing (although the room is slightly more on the port side than starboard.)

Good things about this room -- it is in a very private location.  You can only reach it from the port-side hallway and there are no staterooms beyond it.  Across the hall is a laundry room which saw a fair amount of use but never caused us any issues with respect to noise, crowds, etc.

Speaking of noise -- the sound from Evolution is definitely noticeable.  So much so, I wrote a letter to the hotel manager letting them know that it was a problem.  (The music plays until 2:00 am, so if you are a light sleeper or find baselines pounding in your ear through the pillow to be unpleasant, you will want to rethink this as a room choice.)  I have to say that the senior staff were very prompt in responding to my note -- and would have moved us if they had a comparable room available.  We worked around the noise problem by staying out as late as possible. 

The balcony is a very nice size -- I measured it to be roughly 8 feet deep at it's deepest.  There was plenty of room to move the two deck chairs to either side and have room for stretching/yoga each morning.

The hallway on the port side goes all the way forward, so there is no issue getting to the kids clubs, movie theater, etc. from this location.  Be advised that you do need to go to the mid-ship stairwell to go down to the Enchanted Garden restaurant on deck 2.  You cannot get there from the aft stairwell.

Another plus (again if the sound from Evolution isn't a concern) is that the only other balcony you ever see is from 5190.  To the starboard side, the space is only used by crew to raise/lower the flag as the ship pulls into or out of port.  Beyond that space and to the port side of 5190 are much more substantial bulkheads so it is a very private space.

Overall, we found the stateroom to be very nice.  If I had a choice, I would definitely choose the same location on the ship but up on deck 6 or 7.


----------



## 312.Duck

homespun said:


> Stayed in this cabin on the June 7 Double Dip.  It's very convenient to the elevators and not much noise other than the normal kids running down the hall.  The balcony cabin was great and has the plexiglass on the balcony between the white bars with a table and 2 chairs.  You could hear the shuffle board games going on from below so if you are looking for a quieter experience on your balcony, you'll probably want to book another cabin.  It didn't both us at all and we enjoyed playing shuffle board while onboard.
> 
> This cabin can adjoin with the on the right (when facing the door).
> 
> Loved the higher beds (for storing luggage) and the split bath seemed a bit larger than on the Wonder/Magic.  The bowed shower curtain does give you more room in the shower too.  I didn't see a pull down ceiling bed, but they could have changed the design from the previous ships so can't be 100% sure, but didn't see the normal ring on the ceiling for the pull down bed.  The icebox works much better than the older ones and kept beverages nice and cold.
> 
> As far as noise in the room, we did notice a loud banging which seemed to come from under the cabin, but it may have been the ship maintenance crew moving something since the boats are the deck below and they did have a machine they used to move along the outside of the ship and I saw them securing it one time and it seems that could have been the noise when it hit the side of the ship.  It only happened probably 3 times while we were in the room and always during the day and really wasn't a bother, but thought it was worth the mention.  It definitely would not defer me from staying in this room again as it was a great location and everything was brand spankin' new.  We didn't have a standing trunk but there are lots of drawers and shelves.  We did have a trunk that is used as a coffee table that the lid comes off for storage but we didn't need to use it.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps some of you traveling in this stateroom.





Got any pics?


----------



## jenseib

I do have some laundry room pictures.


----------



## BelleProfHP

skatingmom said:


> Me too! I have that room for the June 24th sailing!



Did you have fun? How was the room?


----------



## skatingmom

BelleProfHP said:


> Did you have fun? How was the room?



Oops! Sorry, I didn't put the full date...June 24, 2012!!


----------



## jsolar

jenseib said:


> I do have some laundry room pictures.




How do you add pictures?
I'm being asked for a URL. 
Thanks.


----------



## jsolar

I love the location of this room!
On the last cruse I chose this room as well. 
After reading reports of a sewage smell I was really concerned. 
There was a smell, but after calling guest services, they came up and corrected the problem. 
I did hear some noise underneath, but nothing that kept me from falling asleep or waking me.
Plenty of room to unpack a family of four. All suitcases fit under the bed. 
The fridge did keep things ice cold (my water bottle froze). 

The location is perfect. So close to Enchanted Garden, the gangway and theaters. I'm hoping to stay in this room again!


----------



## scottofsdea

We just left on Sunday and wished we were back!  Staterooms are the same - just newer.  LOVE being able to put suitcases under the bed.  Food was just as good and the shows were as good. The only exception was missing Disney Dreams.  

The staff is getting better.  Our only problem was a head server, Mario who tried to cut off Enchanted Garden WAY too soon on embarkation day.  The line was half way up the restaurant with only one side open.  After I discussed it with him and said that I would remember his name, the other side quickly opened back up.  

Our server and assistant server, Gerson and Maritza respectfully were the best ever.  The service in Palo's was as good as we have seen.  The halls are a little longer to walk and the intimacy associated with the Magic and Wonder have not been matched (how could it?)  I would say Marie, in retail services did an EXCELLENT job with our family.

The rooms were very clean and new.  I would say that 5664 has a round balcony on the back of the ship (it was like we were on a private yacht).  TV in 5662 did not work after leaving Port Canaveral.  Who cares! Room service was fast every mornin with coffee.  

If you have not done the Jet Ski excursion on Castaway Cay - DO IT!  We had a blast with our kids running round the island.  Also, go up to the new BBQ location.  No lines and the food was flowing freely.

For all of you who loved Parrot Cay Mango Soup - request it and the chef will make it.  We had it every night after the first night.  AHHHH!  

When leaving the ship - thought it was going to be a nightmare - but it went smooth AFTER the doors were open. My suggestion is to go to the atrium and just wait around and jump in line when it is moving.  We actually began in the line after leaving RP for bfast all the way BEHIND Animators Palate. If I had to do it over - I would have walked out of the front entrance of RP (instead of the side) and just eased into line when the door opened. 

Overall, Disney you get a A plus!


----------



## jenseib

jsolar said:


> How do you add pictures?
> I'm being asked for a URL.
> Thanks.



Load your pictures to photobucket and then add the link that starts with IMG


----------



## Disney1fan2002

Dream 7116 posted.


----------



## Kokopele

Thanks for all the great info


----------



## jrbdad

It pays to get to the port early & waitlist for an upgrade - even if the ship is full. 

After unpacking & eating dinner on our first night - we get the call - someone had to unexpectedly cancel - would you be interested in an upgrade from your Cat 4A to Cat OOV - concierge level for a modest price increase. 

Calmly & coolly - we tour the unit and gracefully agree to the terms.  

DCL got it way right!!!!  I think the stateroom was only a few square feet larger - maybe 20 - but it felt like more. Two kids had to share the pullout sofa vs having their own bed - but it was a sacrifice that they were willing to make. 

The service was impeccable. Was so nice to be able to escape to the concierge lounge for some quiet time. The CMs there were outstanding. 











Sorry - this one is dark:


----------



## LaLaDisney

I was hoping someone has sailed with this stateroom. I didn't see a stateroom report. If anyone can help, I'd appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## Goof-abulous

Where do you put the tickler to show up on a post?


----------



## Jenene

I was wondering if anyone has stayed in either of these rooms yet?  What was your experience.  They are pretty odd shaped rooms


----------



## bonrea

Goof-abulous said:


> Where do you put the tickler to show up on a post?



Define "Tickler"...


----------



## markuehl

Would love to here how these rooms were cant wait till june 2012!!


----------



## minickmd

Reported on 9103 and 9603 adjoining rooms.


----------



## Tinkerbellcrafter

bumping


----------



## ropes86

Great room!  The verandah was amazing!  It was nice being one floor higher than the yellow rescue boats. If we were on floor 6, you would be right on top of the boats from your verandad.  Floor 7 was great!  Bed was the most comfortable bed we've ever slept in.  TV is awesome, having the on-demand shows and movies. plenty of drawer and desk space. bathrooms were just right. lots of room under the bed.  All was good!


----------



## ronniek

Has anyone stayed in either of these rooms?  We have them booked for a 3 day cruise next year. Unable to get connecting rooms. 
And how far apart are they?
Thanks.


----------



## Havana

Checking on stateroom 6046.  I'm thinking we should be towards the front of the ship before the life boat start.  Any reports from someone in this area?


----------



## westiedaddy

can anyone tell me the size of the fridge; sufficient for a 6 pack?


----------



## pirate

Stateroom #6600 Dream
Would really love to see some pics of #6600, or hear how the veranda looks!
Thanks!


----------



## pirate

#6600 Dream
Would love to hear anything about this room!
Thanks!


----------



## cticret

This is a category 8A oceanview stateroom.  We actually had reserved an 8B, more to see if the verandahs that we had on our previous three trips were really worth it.  The cruise line upgraded us to 8A (no reason ever given, but we're glad they did).
This room is easily 50% bigger than the other rooms we've had.  It's handicap accessible, which surprised us as none of us needed that accessibility.  It opens up into a suite like look.  Bed to the right, couch to the left in a nook (bunk pulls out from the top over the couch).  Two huge portholes in the room, located all the way forward starboard side.
No split bath, but it's huge with a roll-in shower.  Easily plenty of room.  
By far the nicest room we've had in four cruises.  Being all the way forward, you'll walk a bit to even get to the forward elevators, but very quiet.  Laundry was just around the corner, too.
We booked a cruise for next year and requested the same room.


----------



## carogarcia97

My stateroom:7594, anyone have ever gone there?


----------



## Ana~n~Joseph

Does anyone have a report or pictures for Cabin 6680?

Thank you!!!!


----------



## stimpsjd

Just booked our trip on the Dream for January 2012. Want to thank those that have posted reviews so we could book 5650.


----------



## DisneyDee27

WebmasterCorey said:


> If you've already sailed on the Disney Dream, please help us build our Disney Dream stateroom reports section on the DIS by adding a review of your stateroom. http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-cruise-line/disney-dream-room-reports.cfm
> 
> I am aware that the Dream reviews are also displaying the stateroom reviews from the classic ships too, depending on the room number, but I'm working on fixing that.
> 
> Thanks for your help!



And done! 

 Dee


----------



## DisneyDee27

westiedaddy said:


> can anyone tell me the size of the fridge; sufficient for a 6 pack?



 Although they don't have freezer sections. It kept all of our stuff cold. Bottled water, vodka, water bottle (bubba keg) and misc. chocolate all stored in the fridge together. 
Dee


----------



## DisneyDee27

We had 8672... I totally agree it was awesome!


----------



## ccbride412

I looked at the reviews for 5678 and 5674, but they're both from Feb. My parents and friends are staying in these rooms and I was wondering if the noise problem has been taken care of yet? I'm worried that they won't be able to sleep through the noise!


----------



## pjstevens

Just posted a review of our cabin 7690!  Loved it!  I'm working on a TR, so if you want to see photos, some are already posted (see link in siggie).


----------



## horizons1983

Sadly there are no reviews of room 8020 and I am wondering if anyone has stayed there and/or has pictures. Please let me know!


----------



## STEAMBOAT209

*6076 the dream* added a new report for the just past members cruise


----------



## jenseib

thereinertfamily said:


> Will post ours shortly 7658



Evidently you never posted it. How was the room? My parents have this one and I have 7656.  Neither are showing reviews


----------



## latinqt

Where would I find the cabin reviews???


----------



## jenseib

latinqt said:


> Where would I find the cabin reviews???



There is a link on the first page


----------



## latinqt

Oh great. Thank you very much.


----------



## ronniek

Can anyone tell me if 4 adults can manage in one cabin on the Dream? We are assigned 5536. It has an extended balcony, which I figure makes for a larger living space. We can deal with one bathroom, since we are all sisters, and used to that. Will ther be an upper and lower berth? or like a pull out double sofa? 
Thanks to anyone who can help!


----------



## Cruiselady

This is marked as obstructive or small undersized verandah any have info or photos


----------



## Jackie Psarianos

Disney Dream Trip Report:

Deck Eleven:

Cabanas: A lot of improvements, especially Cabanas. I love the circular design, with sections for eating. The beverage station in each section was a great idea for convenience and ease. The food selections were ample, I wish that more fruit variety could have been available in a self-serve manner. Table areas were kept clean and the whole experience was good for breakfast and lunch.

Deck Eateries: A good selection of food, yet I found the sandwich station could have been a little more varied, but good overall. All areas were always kept clean and dry and chairs for the most part were neat and tidy around tables. There was always somewhere to eat near the pools. Staff kept the beverage stations fully stocked and clean.

Pool Area: Although we noticed some enhancements with the Toddler splash area, the Mickey Pool and Family Pool beside each other, we still felt that the pools were small and too much space devoted to sunbathing in between the pools. That could have accommodated a much larger pool overall. There was ample space for the sunbathers on deck twelve. The Family Pool has a depth of 5'3" which for most folks is too deep to allow simply standing around in. You have to tread water or hang on to the edge and it again was too small and always packed. I still do not understand the lack of lifeguard presence at both pools, as I found older children cannonballing into the water in the Family Pool and Toddlers in inappropriate water diapers in the Mickey Pool, we had to have the water drained because of feces. This needs to be addressed. We found this area always busy and finding deck chairs very challenging. Eventhough in the Navigator it states that you cannot save deck chairs, we would always find rows of chairs empty from people yet stacked with stuff for many hours on end. Staff did not remove unattended items as it states in the Navigator, that they will do. Finally, I cannot understand those moms who wear thongs while supervising children in the Mickey Pool and then wade around the pool with their rears in other childrens' faces, not appropriate at all. Save that for the adult areas please.

Adult Pool: A beautiful area, well thought out and overall comfortable. I would have like to have seen more loungers and upright seating areas. It is also too close to the deck restaurants on the other side and you can clearly hear the traffic and noise.

Deck twelve, should have more shaded areas especially in the forward section as well as another pool, it seemed as if cooling and refreshing areas lacked here, as there was full exposure to the sun at all times.

Staterooms: We were on deck ten in a category 4A stateroom #10098. This was a beautifully appointed and large stateroom. We had the split baths with the circular shower which was wonderful and very practical because of the hand held shower. We appreciated the hand held blowdryer in the cabin desk area, much better than those large units in the washrooms as on the Magic and Wonder. The queen sized bed was higher off the floor which allow luggage storage beneath. The mattresses on both the queen bed and the pull down wall beds were comfortable. The pillows were amazing and finally queen sized pillows for a queen sized bed. Bedding was spotless and very comfortable and the towels plush and absorbable. The verandah was large and comfortable. Two issues with our room. Firstly, that of the overhead noise all day long from deck eleven. Early in the morning and very late at night you heard constant feet thumping and walking and running and you could hear the dragging of chairs. Secondly, smokers on their verandahs affected us. I booked another cruise on the Fantasy and I kept away from deck ten, we are on deck nine now. I'm not paying more to hear noise when I'm trying to sleep in a little in the morning or fall asleep at night....I'm on vacation.

Restaurants:
Fantastic! Beautifully themed and we noticed great improvements with the food quality and selection. The impeccable service is constant. I found that the seating area in Enchanted Garden was a little tight as you went further into the mid areas between the centre and the windows. We did not have a chance to visit Palo or Remy's. Cabanas and all pool area eateries were very good. The sandwich bar lacked a little luster, I must say I enjoyed the Paninis more on the Wonder and the Magic. Vista Cafe makes excellent coffees of all varieties and they have a free dessert bar, just help yourself.

Theaters:
More space! Excellent!

Shopping: What an improvement! Largers stores, greater selection and the duty free shopping included in the same area, kudos!

We are Gold Castaway Club members and just booked our ninth cruise on the Fantasy for my Birthday in June of 2013. This past one on the Dream was a week long because I made it a back to back cruise, so we got to explore a little more which was nice. They now have laundry rooms on each deck but only three washers and three dryers, I don't understand that. You cannot use money to wash, but your Key to the World Card and it charges to your room for the use of washer/dryer and detergents.

The elevators are much larger and I love how there are six mid ship elevators all facing each other, three agains three. A big improvement with the elevators. The only thing that needs some attention is the lighting up of the panel, it's difficult to tell when you've pressed a button as the lit is not very much brighter than the unlit button...weird. A lot of people made that comment.

Hallways are a bit wider and we love the system that has you putting your Key to the World Card in the slot of your cabin to turn on lighting, that's a great way to conserve energy.

Finally the Aquaduck. A wonderful experience and great fun. I felt that there were too many stairs for people who might be physically challenged and for those people, there should have been a small elevator up.

We had a wonderful time and have booked a 2013 cruise on the Fantasy for my birthday. We are very excited.


----------



## Stephieann

just posted one for 7022


----------



## Tinkerbellcrafter

Here are pictures for cabin #7190.  We were gty status and were assigned this cabin.  it is on deck 7, very back of ship.  It is an HA room and the deck is VERY BIG!  I actually forgot to take pics of the bathroom but it is large with roll in shower.  The closet rod has pull down bar to access hanging clothes.  There is another closet on far side of bunk near deck door.

This room does shake quite a bit when pulling into Port Canaveral and stabilizers are being used.

Beautiful room...great location for views while at sea!







[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## gfyjny

There will be me, my husband, four years old daughter and four months old infant travelling in June of 2012 onboard Disney Dream.  Just want to know if the room would be suitable for our needs.  Also do they have a full size crib available onboard?


----------



## jenseib

gfyjny said:


> There will be me, my husband, four years old daughter and four months old infant travelling in June of 2012 onboard Disney Dream.  Just want to know if the room would be suitable for our needs.  Also do they have a full size crib available onboard?



I'm pretty sure they are pack n plays... I don't think a full size would fit in your room


----------



## kargli

hi, can ypu tell me a little more about this veranda? is it fully open from one side to the other, or is it a large open window? also, can two chairs fit on it? whitewall bottom? i was just assigned this cabin and have been getting conflicting info from disney and i just wanted a little more info...thanks so much!! would you have a pix you could post?

to pollyanna822...regarding cabin 8164


----------



## princessjessica

I sailed on the Disney Dream in January 2011 and loved it! There was so much to do and so much to see! One of the things that I was looking forward to the most was seeing the differences in the staterooms compared to the Disney Magic. I would personally say that the staterooms are great and very beautiful, the colours are so great and were really joyful!

Although my opinion is that the staterooms do not matter because your really only in there to sleep, I still feel that they were great! My favourite thing about the stateroom was the red, white and black blanket laying on the bed!

Overall I felt that the staterooms were great!


----------



## Debs Hill

Just booked 12008.......would love to see any photos/review of this room! 
Debsx


----------



## dISNEYlOveer

We stayed in Stateroom 7522 on the Dream on Feb. 27-March 3, 2011. Just loaded mine!


----------



## frawleysean1

Searched my cabin for a stateroom review but it is not listed. 8108. There is a review for one 2 rooms down for mine and it states it is starboard and not a view of CC.  According to the deck plan this room (and mine) are on the port side, so i am just curious which faces CC....and, is 8108 indeed port or am i reading the deck plan wrong?


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thanks for your in-depth review on Rm 10098, Jackie Psarianos.  We'll be right next door in #10096 when we sail this June.
Sure wish I had known about the noise factor on Deck 10 before signing on, but the ship was too new at that point.  Seems to be the most common complaint.
At any rate, we're really looking forward to our cruise, and thank you again for taking the time to write about your experience.
Gretchen


----------



## sdeal

Would love to hear from someone who has stayed in room 7100. We stayed in 7100 on the Wonder and thought it would be neat to stay in the same room number when we cruise on the Dream this May.  Thanks!


----------



## LaLaDisney

Just got back from the Dream and wanted to enter my stateroom review. Little glitch in the system though, when I started to enter the date of my sailing, there was no choice for 2012! Did I miss something or can a webmaster fix this?

BTW, we stayed in 8530 and would stay there again. I'll enter a full review once someone lets me know I can enter the proper date.


----------



## alaska8

Just posted for the Jan 15-19 sailing of the Dream, 10008.


----------



## kmronnie3

If anyone has any information on room 8502 I would greatly appreciate it. Cruising in October and just trying to get a better understanding.


----------



## malacajo

I was bummed, we just upgraded to 8174 on Fantasy for Sept, but no room reviews for this cabin from the Dream...Hopefully there will be one soon..


----------



## SoCaOC-Mom

I added 6564 on the Dream. great room and location


----------



## Belle kel

I found a reveiw, but no photo's.  Anyone have photo's of 9012?


----------



## MelMomOf3

Any info on room 7098, photos would be lovely as well to appease my kids!!


----------



## Joyful Disney

pollyanna1022 said:


> We were in Stateroom 8164 last week. Very nice! The queen size bed was very comfortable. It's the last verandah on the port side of deck 8 (until you get to the aft verandahs), but we didn't notice it being blocked or cut short. We spent a good deal of time out there and really enjoyed it. There didn't appear to be a drop from the ceiling bed, so it only sleeps 3 people. It was very convenient to the aft elevators but we didn't notice any noise at all. We slept very well each night! I'd stay in 8164 again!



Thanks. I will be on Fantasy 8164 and heard the ships are about the same as Dream. I feel much better now


----------



## shaggy430

We stayed in 11008 on the Disney Dream. I would have preferred the starboard side. But still a great room! Only other issue is that the verandas on the 11th deck are all enclosed, and when anyone talks, it echos.


----------



## debd72

Guess I may be the first to post for 6672!! But not going until May...

How different are rooms? I saw 2 posts for 6670; 1 said 8B ~ the other 8D.


----------



## MatthewsMommy

Have only seen one review of 6690 - would love to see another and some pics


----------



## skatingmom

MatthewsMommy said:


> Have only seen one review of 6690 - would love to see another and some pics



Me too! I have this room on the Dream in June!! Can't wait!


----------



## Callymum

Just posted review for Stateroom 10124 on the Dream, great Room.


----------



## hasabigrock

We stayed on the dream in stateroom 8110. 4A. Wonderful room and posted review.

We also have a video tour of the room: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtUX1mE_z3o


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thank you for the review and especially for the video!


----------



## SunnyGeek

We stayed in stateroom 8502. It is category 9C, porthole with obstructed view. Not sure what the obstruction was, I assumed it was because the porthole is a bit slanted, a bit small,  and you can't just stare straight out without bumping your head. It was at the very front of the ship (forward). The queen size bed was extremely comfortable! I snuggled in it quite easily. I thought it was very spacious. The only issue I had was that the bathroom and some of the area outside of the room smelled like sewage at times. It also seemed as if the fan in the bathroom was constantly running and there was some difficulty flushing the toilet. Luckily we had a candle that took away the smell.


----------



## jenseib

SunnyGeek said:


> We stayed in stateroom 8502. It is category 9C, porthole with obstructed view. Not sure what the obstruction was, I assumed it was because the porthole is a bit slanted, a bit small,  and you can't just stare straight out without bumping your head. It was at the very front of the ship (forward). The queen size bed was extremely comfortable! I snuggled in it quite easily. I thought it was very spacious. The only issue I had was that the bathroom and some of the area outside of the room smelled like sewage at times. It also seemed as if the fan in the bathroom was constantly running and there was some difficulty flushing the toilet. Luckily we had a candle that took away the smell.



Just so others are aware, you are not allowed to burn a candle on the ship at all. Bring some sort of airfreshener if you worry about smells.


----------



## Kbrush

Room 8678 was excellent. Very quiet but you did certainly feel the vibration of the engines/propellers when docking or on the last day when speeding back to Nassau. But this did not keep us awake. You do also feel some of the pitching/rocking but we found this soothing.  The room seems identical to other verandah rooms.  

The "whitewall" on the balcony railing came just to knee height when seated.  So it did not in any way obstruct our views.  We had really nice views out over the beach at CC.R

There was a drop down bunk berth over the sofa that was lowered each night during dinner. My DD loved it and the Peter Pan constellations hidden above it. There is a light that she could turn on from the top bunk and another light underneath to illuminate the sofa area when the bunk is down.

The Fridge in this room actually froze our water but friends had a fridge that barely worked. 

8678 was Very convenient for kids pools, cabanas, aqua duck, Animator's palate and essentially anything amidship and aft of that. 

It was Hard to find the safety drill spot for this cabin, which was oddly inside the evolution bar and extremely poorly signposted.


----------



## garrettandkatesmom

We just got off the Dream .... Room 10530.  Loved it!  In fact, we booked the same room on the Fantasy for January!


----------



## 2canadianfans

Disney Fantasy/Dream.. Cabin 10158 .. Would love opinions  Just abit worried the overhang will leave us in total shade .


----------



## modegard

We loved these rooms!  The only issue we had was noise from Deck 11 on Pirate night.  They played the music really loud until 11:30.  Also sometimes at night you would hear people running across the deck which was a little annoying.  It was minor though.  The rooms were large and well laid out.  We had lots of room for all our luggage and junk.  I think next time I would book on deck 9, just because of the noise factor.


----------



## kmronnie3

We are staying in room 8502 in October and i was wondering if it is a bumpier ride in the front of the ship? Also is it quiet in that particular room. I guess what I am asking is, would you recommend the room.  Thanks


----------



## SunnyGeek

kmronnie3 said:


> We are staying in room 8502 in October and i was wondering if it is a bumpier ride in the front of the ship? Also is it quiet in that particular room. I guess what I am asking is, would you recommend the room.  Thanks



It was extremely quiet. I wouldn't say it was bumpier but I would say for a moment there there was some rolling. The rolling was due to there being some rain but it wasn't too bad. I would recommend it, just watch your head when looking at the porthole.


----------



## SunnyGeek

jenseib said:


> Just so others are aware, you are not allowed to burn a candle on the ship at all. Bring some sort of airfreshener if you worry about smells.



There was nothing said to us but if its not allowed, of course, don't do it.


----------



## scrapbookingtigger

While I have not officially stayed in 10158 yet,  we are booked for that room for our 2013 cruise. I have been researching this room too and found someone who has stayed in that room on prior cruises. She told me that there is some shade from the overhang but not the entire deck is shaded. I guess it was actually nice because you could eat your breakfast in the shade/have some shelter if it rained.  It is also a partial white wall so she said if you were laying down in the chairs you wont be able to see out over the rail. I dont know about you, but we are so excited for that big balcony  Hope this helps! Let me know what you think of the room when you return from your cruise, I am a bit worried about cabanas being overhead.



2canadianfans said:


> Disney Fantasy/Dream.. Cabin 10158 .. Would love opinions  Just abit worried the overhang will leave us in total shade .


----------



## OaksPAC

Hi Everybody!

We're taking our first cruise in 2013 and can't wait! We are booked into room 10132. I can't find any pictures or reports but I'm not really a great computer person so I could be missing the info. Anybody have anything for 10132?

The only thing I'm a little worried about is seasickness but reading all the info and advice on these boards has helped to put my mind at ease. So thanks to everyone for sharing!


----------



## 2canadianfans

Thanks for info... I will post after my trip .


----------



## Smayco

We just got back from our first cruise ever! 
We booked 2 rooms; 8010, which was a category 8C room (Family oceanview), and 8001, a category 11A room (inside stateroom). Both rooms were excellent. 8010 was bigger than I'd expected and 8001 was smaller than I expected. We had our 3 teenage boys share the smaller room, and it was fine (as they were never there except to sleep anyway).


----------



## LilBit

Recently our family of 4 stayed in Dream cabin 9579 a 10A deluxe inside.  It was a very nice room with plenty of storage and quite convenient to the mid ship elevators.  We had no problem with noise from the connecting stateroom, but did notice a lot of noise from running in the hall.  So while the room doesn't have "ship" noise associated, it is luck of the draw for fellow passengers.  The queen bed was heavenly and our teens said the couch and bunk over it were fine.  We were pleasantly surprised with the tub in the bathroom-expected shower only.


----------



## houstonkling

I could not find anything on 8668.  Anyone??


----------



## CaseyLynn

My room 8544 is not on there, but the rooms close to it are and it sounds good so far. When I come back from my cruise and it is not entered yet, I will give a review.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Great - thanks, Casey!


----------



## waggles02673

we just got back from a 4 night cruise on the Dream and we stayed in stateroom 10664 which is a 5E category room.  This room is located at the stern and has an oversized balcony that has both 2 chairs and 2 loungers.  The room is located on deck 10 under Cabanas.  We had read that the room is loud with Cabanas above you and this is very accurate.  My wife and I are early risers so we were up before all the activity above us.  You here Kids running and chairs being shuffled on the deck above. One of our neighbors actually had to change staterooms because they had small children who could not take naps because of the noise and could not get them to bed at a reasonable time again because of all the cleanup and noise from Cabanas.  If you have small children or like to sleep in late this is NOT THE STATEROOM FOR YOU.  It didn't really bother us but we would not stay in this stateroom again.  Look at deck 8 or 9 if you want to be in the stern.


----------



## Kerpgh

Hi there!!
Hoping to help some people out 

We stayed in the Disney Dream room 7689 an 11B cabin aft (it was back end of the ship). 
Loved the porthole...saw multiple characters (ie surfing goofy, tinkerbell, Lightning McQueen, dancing hippos, etc.)  
The room was not in the least bit noisy...we were extremely tired every night so that may have helped
It has a pull down bed with stars on the ceiling..my 7 year old loved this bed!!!

The location was wonderful in that the aft elevators were never busy...the only difficulty with the location is that we had to walk to the midship elevators (which seemed more forward than midship) to reach the kids clubs on deck 5.  Had to walk through Cabanas to get to the pool areas on deck 11 but it really didnt bother us as there were lots of others doing it as well.  You could also take the aft elevators to deck 4 to the adult entertainment area was which was extremely convenient when the kids were in the clubs 

We (or just me as the kids were zonked out) could feel the movement of the boat on 2 of our 4 nights...the one night was pretty significant, but I could also feel the movement in the theater and restaurant as well.  (or maybe it was just the wine )

We loved our stateroom host and had towel animals every night ...he was absolutely fantastic...the kids loved him as well (shout out to Rajan from India)

If anyone has any specific questions Id be more than happy to help  but only if you can fit me in the room with you 
Big hugs!


----------



## ssjones

We are booked for a category 5a room on the Fantasy next year. Can someone explain how the categories differ. 5a-5d?? I can't see a difference. Sorry for my confusion.

BTW, we are booked for *Room 10632*. Anyone have any comments?


----------



## disneydork3

We just got back from a 5 night cruise on the Dream.  We booked a VGT and got assigned 7628 Category 4C Deluxe Family Oceanview Stateroom with Veranda.  We couldn't have picked a better location.  There is only three of us so it was great to have the extra room.  No noise, no motion and very convenient to both aft and mid elevators.  Our stateroom host, NATHA was FABULOUS.  We would definitely book this room again!!!


----------



## ilovepooh

done!


----------



## OKW Lover

Just added mine for 10554 on the Dream from PCC 3.0.  Nice cabin and very convenient.


----------



## Karen89

This will be my first time on the Fantasy.  I sailed the Dream this past December and was on Deck 7 mid-ship.  I tend to get sea sickness (always) so I didn't want to go too high and wanted to stay near the center.  Thankfully I didn't feel sick AT ALL and now am ready to venture out.  

I'm currently booked in room 10158 on the Fantasy as I heard the larger verandah's can be quite nice.  My only concern is that I saw a video clip of the same room (10658) just on the other side and the TV was on the same wall as your pillows.  We're big fans of watching TV in bed at night when it's time to turn in.  I noticed there were a few other rooms with oversized verandah's that we could switch to.  I was hoping I could get some opinions on this.

We're in 10158, but 10160 and 10162 are also available, as well as 8684 (which would eliminate the noise from Cabanas above that I keep hearing about).  However it appears the verandah we have is huge, and I hate to give it up if it's really a little treasure I'm sitting on.   Room 10160 also seems quite large, but 10162 seems small in comparison, and room 8684 seems to be somewhere in the middle of the pack.

Any thoughts?


Karen


----------



## OKW Lover

Karen89 said:


> I'm currently booked in room 10158 on the Fantasy as I heard the larger verandah's can be quite nice.  My only concern is that I saw a video clip of the same room (10658) just on the other side and the TV was on the same wall as your pillows.  We're big fans of watching TV in bed at night when it's time to turn in.



I've never seen this on any of the 3 Disney ships I've been on.  The TV has always been on the wall opposite the bed/couch.  Where did you see this video clip?


----------



## Karen89

OKW Lover said:


> I've never seen this on any of the 3 Disney ships I've been on.  The TV has always been on the wall opposite the bed/couch.  Where did you see this video clip?



Here is a clip of 10658 on the Disney Dream. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9V8lJVsnv4c

 That should be the same as 10158, just a mirrored version of it, and if the Dream and the Fantasy are the same..........


Karen


----------



## Disfan15

Hello,

I need your help! Click this link: http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=45569770 

to post info and more about the Disney Dream!

Thanks!

Happy Summer!


----------



## bonnieappetit

Done! I posted a review of our room for 3.0.


----------



## GoofyTraci

we are booked for the dream cabin 2028 I would love a report and pics if possible please and thankyou!!


----------



## grahamgallagher

Booked this - anyone got a review for it?


----------



## *999haunts

Booked 6012 on Dream - anyone stayed here yet?  Supposed to have two big windows.. Thanks!


----------



## grahamgallagher

Just posted trip report on the Dream, August 15th (4 night cruise). Stateroom 8186.

Planning the next trip - most likely the Disney Med cruise next August.


----------



## Nat Tucker

grahamgallagher said:


> Just posted trip report on the Dream, August 15th (4 night cruise). Stateroom 8186.
> 
> Planning the next trip - most likely the Disney Med cruise next August.


we're going on disney med cruise next august 10th! looking forward to it. going on disney dream in a few weeks for dvc member cruise. these room reports have been way helpful.


----------



## jjones144

debd72 said:


> Guess I may be the first to post for 6672!! But not going until May...
> 
> How different are rooms? I saw 2 posts for 6670; 1 said 8B ~ the other 8D.



How was the room?  We are leaving in 10 days, and are staying in 6670 and 6672.  Any tips?


----------



## disneykin

Cabin 8502 is a Category 9A, with a porthole. The porthole faces to the front, and overlooks a small segment of the teen outdoor pool area. The area of the room is huge, with lots of space for putting extra stuff. The fixtures are the usual ones for the category, so the odd shape of the room makes for the extra empty space. The split bathrooms are the usual size.
The bulkhead curves in, and I had to learn to watch my head when I wanted to look out the porthole to the ocean (I'm 6'1").
I enjoyed being in the room, but prefer portholes that look out to either side of the ship rather than front.
On my next cruise (Fantasy: 5/25/13), I've decided to try one of the "virtual porthole" rooms, just for the experience of it.


----------



## RobynPrincess

We are in room 9042 on the dream next month, anyone been in our room?


----------



## dantin2

Hi ... sailing Dec 15 on the Fantasy.  How can I connect with people doing extenders?


----------



## zaynee

a


----------



## jenseib

zaynee said:


> Going on first cruise and wondered how the accessable rooms on the Disney Wonder were.



This thread is for the Dream.


----------



## 4lildreamers

Hi I saw someone stayed in cabin 6538 in June.  We have the same one for our Dream vacation in November.  Can you tell me about the cabin?  Specifically about the noise being so near the stairs and elevators.  If you have already reviewed it somewhere on the board and I missed it, could you please direct me to it?  Thanks so much.
I would messaged privately but I can't yet since I am so new  Thanks again.


----------



## Zandy595

4lildreamers said:


> Hi I saw someone stayed in cabin 6538 in June.  We have the same one for our Dream vacation in November.  Can you tell me about the cabin?  Specifically about the noise being so near the stairs and elevators.  If you have already reviewed it somewhere on the board and I missed it, could you please direct me to it?  Thanks so much.
> I would messaged privately but I can't yet since I am so new  Thanks again.


You may want to send that person a private message.  I don't think you can do that until you get to 10 posts though.


----------



## BeckyMJ

Just posted my review for Dream 6540.


----------



## Princess_Kayla

8084 Posted


----------



## SteamboatWillie1021

Just off The Dream today and stayed in 9058..connecting room with my parents in 9056. Both rooms were fantastic. Very Clean, nothing broken or worn out. No noise, close to midship elevators. A quick jog up two flights to go to a small shop and also the pool deck which has food and drinks. Easy to either go down the stairs to other levels or use elevators. The ONLY negatives if it even was (didn't bother us much) was that at Castaway Cay the ship backs in so we were on the wrong side to view the island...but we were on the island all day anyway! Also, the fireworks were off of the other side (but we went up to watch them anyway and they have a big show right before so you want to be up on deck anyway).


----------



## Hillbeans

My photo from the Fantasy, 8684


----------



## zealandsmom

Room 6640

Has a Murphy bed and bunk beds. Perfect spot for fireworks! A yellow boat under the verandah but the view is perfect while sitting.
We had zero noise or vibration issues! Everything worked perfectly! This is a connecting room.


----------



## Zandy595

zealandsmom said:


> Room 6640
> 
> Has a Murphy bed and bunk beds. Perfect spot for fireworks! A yellow boat under the verandah but the view is perfect while sitting.
> We had zero noise or vibration issues! Everything worked perfectly! This is a connecting room.


We had the same room on the other side of the ship, 6140.  I just posted the review a few days ago.  I forgot to add that the Muster Station for this room is K.


----------



## CaskPeg

I am scheduled on the Fantasy for Eastern trip in May 2013.  Would love a report from you on your experiences.  I have already been on the Magic and Wonder previously.  Looking forward to hearing about your trip!


----------



## cris0809

Just posted our review for stateroom 11000 on the Dream. Accessible room had some odd compromises and frankly "not very accessible" things about it. We'd stay here again but maybe not if there was another choice in the category.


----------



## CanadianMomma

Deluxe Family Room with Verandah 
Stateroom 10096

 Awesome room! Lots of room for family of four. Only comment is a bit of deck noise from the chairs early in the morning. I slept through it  but my hubby woke up a couple mornings with it.  So I would only avoid this room if you are a very light sleeper!


----------



## rhax07

LaLaDisney said:


> Just got back from the Dream and wanted to enter my stateroom review. Little glitch in the system though, when I started to enter the date of my sailing, there was no choice for 2012! Did I miss something or can a webmaster fix this?
> 
> BTW, we stayed in 8530 and would stay there again. I'll enter a full review once someone lets me know I can enter the proper date.



We are in 8530 in april....first time on DCL and there are for of us...DH, DD, DS and myself...any reviews would help


----------



## ratt1345

Dw and I just got off the Dream on 12/23/12.  We were in stateroom 5520.  I'm not good on knowing what the categories are, but I believe it is 8-something (maybe 8b or 8c).  We were amazed at how much room there was!!!  I am used to a room on deck 2 of the Magic or Wonder.  Very spacious!!!  Even though it only has one bathroom (no split bathroom), it was an awesome room.  Having just the one bathroom didn't bother us.  Really loved the 2 large portholes and the 2 TVs.  We have the exact same type of room on the Fantasy next year for a Eastern cruise.


----------



## nostalgic4disney

This is a Aft room. LOVED IT! we did the 4 day cruise. only felt the vibrations that others have mentioned the first and last night of the cruise. I think the only night that I really noticed it was the last night when the ocean was a little rough. Would book this room again. i almost changed rooms because of the reviews. glad I stuck with it. the veranda is worth the little vibrations we felt.
Sorry that was 7192. above typo


----------



## RiveraFamily

LIFERBABE said:


> 9011 Dream posted!



In our next cruise on 31 January  we will have that room (9011) can give me your opinion of it.

thanks!!!


----------



## Dave Dizney

Would the page moderator please update to the year 2013?  We can't wright a review with the correct date past 2012!


----------



## SplashMom

Hillbeans...did you like the location of your room and was the verandah OK even with partial whitewall?  We are cruising on the Dream in March and we have room 7684, which I assume is directly below you.  It is our first cruise and we had no idea about the location.  Any information or advice would be helpful...thanks!!


----------



## Disneyfamilyoffive

We are going out March 24th till the 28th on the Disney Dream, same cabin as before in September 2011.  Since it was in a good location for the Oceneers club/lab, our Grand Daughter was loving it along with the magical port holes.  This is the third DCL for my self and the second for my DH and DGD.


----------



## Max02215




----------



## Delliott86

Gladys Kravitz said:


> Anyone know of a cabin that exists on the Dream with split beds?  My 3 sisters and I do not want to share the queen bed.
> Thanks.



I have read somewhere that the queen bed can split into 2 beds if requested.  I would ask DCL about it.

Hope this helps

Denise


----------



## jenseib

Delliott86 said:


> I have read somewhere that the queen bed can split into 2 beds if requested.  I would ask DCL about it.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Denise



Not on the Dream they don't.


----------



## My 2 princesses

We were just on the 31st Jan cruising, our first cruise ever.  I went in blindly, booked GTY not knowing anything except that the price was within my budget.  Then we were assigned room # 5011. I tried looking up but could not find anything on this room, except it was near Vibe and there were some concerns.

My take - we heard nothing.  Nothing at all.  It was a great little room for our family and best of all, it was on the same deck as the kids club  We really enjoyed our first cruise.


----------



## mmouse37

Max02215 said:


>



Contact the webmasters (mods don't have that ability).  You can find the email in the board basics sticky if it has not been updated by the time you get this.

MJ


----------



## Boos14

We had staterooms 10100 on The Fantasy. Great room midship not to far from elevators. Lots of room. And great location to go to deck 11. We did not hear anything from above deck 11.


----------



## Lady Duchess

Delliott86 said:


> I have read somewhere that the queen bed can split into 2 beds if requested.  I would ask DCL about it.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Denise



Regarding the beds....they can not be split, I have asked this to DCL and this is not an option. Hope this helps


----------



## Lady Duchess

Posted my review on the Dream. Had cabin 9521, loved it !!!! The magical porthole was awesome. This room was a big as an oceanview cabin on other ships. Would book that room again any time 

Has anyone sailed in the 7A balcony cabin on the Dream?


----------



## RedSox68

wrong thread -- sorry


----------



## Cj1977

Will find out room we were in and post it


----------



## kim3471

Has anyone stayed in 7668 on the Fantasy?  I'd like to know whether the view is obstructed (and how much) or if the verandah is undersized (and how much)?

Thanks in advance!

Kimberly


----------



## jenseib

kim3471 said:


> Has anyone stayed in 7668 on the Fantasy?  I'd like to know whether the view is obstructed (and how much) or if the verandah is undersized (and how much)?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Kimberly



I have stayed in 7666 on the Dream which should have the same layout as the Fantasy. In 7668 the white of the ship curves on one side of the verandah. It's still nice, but not a complete full view out to the ocean.
 Let me see if I can find a picture


----------



## jenseib

Your room will be the next one after the port hole rooms, so as you can see not too bad. maybe 25% obstructed.


----------



## Cdarling

Can anyone review 6144 on Fantasy?????  Please


----------



## C8eOg

Room 7044 on Fantasy - room report complete


----------



## Lady Duchess

Has anyone had a 7A guarantee room? Trying to get an idea on what to expect? A lot of white wall etc?


----------



## FantasyFan2013

Can anyone post a review of 8096 on the Fantasy? : Please


----------



## jcarwash

I've added a review for Fantasy 2525, 11C inside stateroom deck 2.


----------



## heyshanny

Just posted Fantasy 5546.


----------



## Pilar

We booked this stateroom for the August 31 sailing for our family of four. Any pics comments or suggestions


----------



## thdarragh

For those of you who were on Deck 10, how was the noise level?  We are assigned 10096 and are semi-concerned about the reports of noise from pool deck above.  Some say it was not bad, others say it was a problem.  Would like to hear other opinions.  Thanks.


----------



## thdarragh

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Thanks for your in-depth review on Rm 10098, Jackie Psarianos.  *We'll be right next door in #10096 *when we sail this June.
> Sure wish I had known about the noise factor on Deck 10 before signing on, but the ship was too new at that point.  Seems to be the most common complaint.
> At any rate, we're really looking forward to our cruise, and thank you again for taking the time to write about your experience.
> Gretchen



We have this same room booked, 10096.   Not on the same date, mind you!  We'd love a review of the room after your trip!  Especially about the noise from deck 11.  Thanks and have an AWESOME trip!!


----------



## Laurie26739

Looking for a report on Room 8016 on the Fantasy.


----------



## David Bennett

thdarragh said:
			
		

> For those of you who were on Deck 10, how was the noise level?  We are assigned 10096 and are semi-concerned about the reports of noise from pool deck above.  Some say it was not bad, others say it was a problem.  Would like to hear other opinions.  Thanks.


We were on Deck 10 of the Fantasy for the March 2-9th cruise and did experience some noise. If you're a morning person it might not bother you but every morning around 7ish we'd hear deck chairs being moved around up above and at times the sounds of running. We still loved the room though.


----------



## lady and the mouse

I am now going back and forth between the family suite or not. We absolutely LOVED our room on our last 3 night cruise on the Dream 10648 it seems to be a convenient quiet location. It did get a little rough back there the last night but it was rough everywhere and the positives out weighed that. We wanted the extra space but most of the reviews for the deck 10 family suites indicated noise. Ok I have to also admit it was also a great place to show off my door as people used the stairs to go to cabanas. I was worried about the noise at first but we didnt hear much. So its come down to.....do we want our location or bigger room? Do we want to be these people that book the same room over and over?!?  Insight please  I realized i didnt take pictures although I do have a video tour by yours truly LOL!   Anyway to post that?


----------



## lady and the mouse

We are doing the fantasy in NOV!


----------



## navybluebird

Hi I am brand new to the forum and felt compelled to post here because we loved our first cruise so much that we just booked it again for 2014!  I have loads of photos of our stateroom but will have to post them later as they are on a different computer.

Nice to meet you all!


----------



## Doingitagain

We were looking at booking a category 4 on deck 10, but don't want to be below the pools.  We could move forward and be in category 5.  What is the difference in the rooms between category 4 and 5 on the Fantasy?


----------



## CanuckTraveller

Just added a second review of 6068 on the Dream,  hopefully someone will appreciate the additional details


----------



## Jeri Lynn

Will be staying in stateroom 7082 on the Dream in November, would love a review~!


----------



## Kendal

This room says it can hold up to 4 but from the looks of it and fr
Being in similar stateroom where woul the fourth person sleep.. Looks like a couch and a best that's is no pull downs.. Any one got any awnsers


----------



## Zandy595

Kendal said:


> This room says it can hold up to 4 but from the looks of it and fr
> Being in similar stateroom where woul the fourth person sleep.. Looks like a couch and a best that's is no pull downs.. Any one got any awnsers



I didn't quite understand your post, but if you look at the stateroom reports for 7506, WDWCrazyfromGA says:


> We LOVED this room - it was very quiet and comes with the Large porthole with the cushion seat. *It has the bed that pulls down *with the stars on the ceiling as well. We had a beautiful view of CC too


----------



## Kendal

Zandy595 said:


> I didn't quite understand your post, but if you look at the stateroom reports for 7506, WDWCrazyfromGA says:



I'm sorry I don't look at what I write until I'm done... I was just wondering if this room would fit four... And thanks for letting me know there is a pull down.. I had been in stateroom 7502 and I don't recall there being one I can't remeber the second room number but it did.. Was just curious about this one incase we add another person to our room thanks


----------



## Pages

Very helpful!!


----------



## MrSots

Kendal said:


> I'm sorry I don't look at what I write until I'm done... I was just wondering if this room would fit four... And thanks for letting me know there is a pull down.. I had been in stateroom 7502 and I don't recall there being one I can't remeber the second room number but it did.. Was just curious about this one incase we add another person to our room thanks



I had four adults in a comp rom..very comfortable for sleeping..a little tight while getting ready but set a schedule for showers, etc....7506 in front right..


----------



## Ema10

Staying on deck 6 midship. I'm traveling with my mother who will be 76 and hoping that the midship location will be good for her limited mobility. Any thoughts regarding access to hot spots?


----------



## johmapri

We'll be going this weekend and will make a report.


----------



## btjhayes

I was on the a Fantasy a few weeks ago and we LOVED cabin 8004. Was a huge cabin!  Friends were in the identical flipped cabin in 8502. Added a report! You won't be sorry if you book this cabin.  Holds 3.


----------



## Uomeasmile

Disney Fantasy Stateroom #6192 is aft. Very aft, as in the back of the boat! It is a category 5E room. The thing that's very special about this cabin is the balcony. It's long and narrow - very over sized for the category.

It's also the place where the flag pole for the back of the ship is anchored!


----------



## Princess Bette

We will be in this state room next year - anyone stayed in it that cares to give a report?  TIA!


----------



## tkelly71

Great room! Slept three comfortably, one adult and two kids.  Ample storage space, we didn't even use one of the closets.  Since we were only on a 3 night we didn't unpack but on a longer cruise I recommend that, makes things much more organized.  Room was mid ship right off the elevators and staircase.  We heard nothing at night.  The bed was extremely comfortable, and my children indicate the same regarding the couch and the upper berth.  

When the sailing was smooth we felt nothing, BUT we did have rough weather and we could feel that as everyone else was.  Our stateroom host was wonderful and kept us in tip top shape.  It is the split bath- sink/toilet in one and sink/bath-shower in the other. Clothes line available in the shower for wet suites.  Hairdryer and safe were in working order.  

In the room you will be in view of Nassau when coming into port and when at Castaway Cay you will have a view of the dock, post office etc...  This is good as you can see all the characters on the dock.  

I would post room pics but I can't figure out how.

I want this room again when we sail on the Fantasy in 2014, but I think it is already booked.  Bon Voyage to all and if your in the Dream 7078 tell her we REALLY miss her.


----------



## tkelly71

Jeri Lynn said:


> Will be staying in stateroom 7082 on the Dream in November, would love a review~![/QUO
> 
> On the Dream in April and stayed in 7078 two doors down. Our room adjoined with 7080.   See my review.  You will also be right off the mid ship elevator and staircase.  I think it is a great location and would recommend to anyone.  We loved our verandah it seemed to add space to the room.  Use the storage that is available, there is tons.  The stateroom host is great I can't spell his name but he is super.  We didn't have any problem with noise being that close to the elevators.
> 
> Have a magical time!!


----------



## Jeri Lynn

Thanks so much for your report!  I appreciate it!


----------



## Aunt Peggy

We are cruising on the Fantasy July 13. We'll be staying in 2 staterooms-7108 & 5522. If anyone has info on these rooms please post. Thanks.


----------



## tmoor

indimini said:


> This is one of the aft balcony cabins on the Dream.  It is literally mid-ship. The centerline of the ship goes right through the room as evidenced by the balcony railing (although the room is slightly more on the port side than starboard.)
> 
> Good things about this room -- it is in a very private location.  You can only reach it from the port-side hallway and there are no staterooms beyond it.  Across the hall is a laundry room which saw a fair amount of use but never caused us any issues with respect to noise, crowds, etc.
> 
> Speaking of noise -- the sound from Evolution is definitely noticeable.  So much so, I wrote a letter to the hotel manager letting them know that it was a problem.  (The music plays until 2:00 am, so if you are a light sleeper or find baselines pounding in your ear through the pillow to be unpleasant, you will want to rethink this as a room choice.)  I have to say that the senior staff were very prompt in responding to my note -- and would have moved us if they had a comparable room available.  We worked around the noise problem by staying out as late as possible.
> 
> The balcony is a very nice size -- I measured it to be roughly 8 feet deep at it's deepest.  There was plenty of room to move the two deck chairs to either side and have room for stretching/yoga each morning.
> 
> The hallway on the port side goes all the way forward, so there is no issue getting to the kids clubs, movie theater, etc. from this location.  Be advised that you do need to go to the mid-ship stairwell to go down to the Enchanted Garden restaurant on deck 2.  You cannot get there from the aft stairwell.
> 
> Another plus (again if the sound from Evolution isn't a concern) is that the only other balcony you ever see is from 5190.  To the starboard side, the space is only used by crew to raise/lower the flag as the ship pulls into or out of port.  Beyond that space and to the port side of 5190 are much more substantial bulkheads so it is a very private space.
> 
> Overall, we found the stateroom to be very nice.  If I had a choice, I would definitely choose the same location on the ship but up on deck 6 or 7.



I agree completely with the noise...loved the huge balcony and that it was directly off the back of the ship so you didn't look over and see other guests next door. We stayed in 5192 on the 4-night Bahama sailing January 6, 2013. I think I also would like to try this another deck but same location. However, the ease at which it takes to get to the kids' areas would probably be my biggest reason to always stay in this room!


----------



## JimGA

This room is located in the aft with a verandha.  It is literally the second room from the back of the ship at the straight part before the stern of the ship  curves.  

Very close the aft stairs and elevatots which was a plus, also being at he rear of the shift and located past the entrance to the stairs and elevator lobby we literally had very little foot traffic, only about 4 or 5 rooms past us on the rear of the ship.

Being on deck nine we had rooms above and below us, no noise.  Short walk up two flights of stairs to the entrance to Cabanas for breakfast and lunch, as well as easy access to the pool deck.

All in all, loved the location of the room at the back of the ship


----------



## jlbeard

This staterroom was perfect for my son and I.  It was quiet, I never heard the people above me, below me next door to me (behind).  The room is very close to the mid-ship elevators, so it is very convenient, however, it is quite a distance from the aft and forward elevators, which I opted to use during peak people moving times.  The steward's closet is to the right, however, I didn't once here noise coming from there either. 
The queen size bed was amazingly comfortable and the sofa bed was confortable enough for my little boy. I think that there are two or three other rooms in this short little hallway.  I found the room to be clean and well kept.

It was a a beautiful room on a beautiful ship that I hope to sail on again in the near future.  I would book this room again without a second thought.


----------



## SplashMom

We just booked 5544 on the Dream for our March cruise.  There will be 3 adults...my DH, my DS (26) and me.  The reviews look pretty good for this room but I am wondering if Deck 5 is high enough for a decent view.  

We were on Deck 7 last year (aft, 7684) and we liked it but we wanted something a little more central.  It was just my DH and I last year and we had a regular cabin with a verandah.  Since my DS is coming this year, we opted for the Family Stateroom.  Does anyone know if there is much difference in the cabin size?  It is hard to tell from the layouts.  I have read that the balcony is much larger for 5544 so I am hoping that will be better but I am concerned that it is a bit low for a good view.  I'm just happy to be booked!


----------



## sparty1

We will be in these cabins on our first DCL cruise.  Can anyone tell me about them? I've read 1 report about the Fantasy's 8643(noisy) and one about the Dreams 8643(great). Would there be such a difference on the 2 ships, or more the tolerance level of those n the cabins? Thank u


----------



## peacelovedisney12

I went on the Dream and was supposed to stay in room 5544, but for my family it was too small for all of our belongings. We had 2 adults and a child. There was no pull down bed, which was a necessity, but the balcony was very large and spacious enough for 4 chairs. We ended up changing rooms to 5552, the handicapped version of the room. But overall the room 5544 was nice. It didn't have the storage trunk as other rooms have though.


----------



## feelthenspeak

Any reports for room 9658 on the Dream? I'd like to know if we will have a view of Castaway Cay?!


----------



## coraljoy

We just disembarked from our 3 night cruise aboard the Disney dream.  We were a family of four and stayed in room 9606.  Great room, great location.  We had a view of castaway cay while at port.  What a beautiful ship!!


----------



## River Country

Cat 5A it was great booked it again while OB.  only draw back because it is Mid Ship the elevators can get very crowded.


----------



## shreddermom

Room 9082 on the Fantasy Category 4A. Great room, quiet even though it is connecting. Perfect location mid ship and close to the elevators.


----------



## tigrbob

Just posted reports for 9142, 9134 and 9136 on Dream.


----------



## black magic

Posted reports for Fantasy 8156.

Short and sweet:
Room Condition:  Nice room, no wear other than on wave phones.

Room Size:  We were a party of 4 (3 adults and 1 child).  It was comfortable, but if the same group were to do it again, I'd push for the "Deluxe Family" just to give a bit more elbow room.

Noise:  Only noise was service elevators directly across the hall (only on first day and last evening).  Of course there were the sounds of kids running, but that is everywhere.

Location:  Great.  Loved being Aft... much less traffic at the elevators.  The service elevators mentioned above are closed off with doors that match the interior of the hall and you would not know they were there.  The laundry room is located close by, but not close enough to hear.

Others had mentioned vibrations.  Yes, but only when docking and VERY minimum.  I wouldn't say enough to make ripples in a glass of water.


----------



## momcloud

Anyone stayed recently in stateroom 6146 on the Dream? Any info is appreciated


----------



## Nini05

6042 nqueen bed, 1 bunk, pull out
6044. Queen bd, 2 pull downs. Kids loved
6046. Queen bed, 1 pull out.  1 pull down

Bathrooms need ventilation.  Get musty smell.
Lovw the split bath doors.  Grands played opening doors to see which one they needed.
Tub awesome.  For kids.
Uber storage. Put bags under bed, lots of deawers and great closet space.

Dsk chair does not fit under desk well.  We damaged the drawer  tring to push it more to get out of the way,  carpenter came to fix promptly.  Recognizes not a good fit.  
Loved the sea chest in our room for even more storage.
Removed two dividers after two requests so our grands could visit.  We did room service breakfast.  Just awsome days.
Befs very comfy
Fretta towels


----------



## bether79

My family is going on the Disney dream cruise September 22 and want to join the fish extend group, but have no clue how. Please help.


----------



## *999haunts

Hello,
Anyone stayed in 6012 / Dream yet?   Thanks!


----------



## Debbie-TN

Jeri Lynn said:


> Will be staying in stateroom 7082 on the Dream in November, would love a review~!



When are you going in November? We'll be in room 7074 from the 14th to the 17th for our 40th wedding anniversary.


----------



## Arthur92

OMG what a AWESOME room & balcony(2 lounge chairs, 2 regular chairs)with extra cover when it rained. Plus the AFT stairwell wasn't busy at all. Lil noise from Cabana in the morning but nothing to say I wanna move my room. Would re-book in a heartbeat. And the Castaway Cay view from the room PRICELESS....


----------



## DisneyDollface

Just booked this room for October 2014 for our 20th Anniversary 

Anyone have any pictures/comments.

Thanks


----------



## alessina17

WebmasterCorey said:


> If you've already sailed on the Disney Dream or Fantasy, please help us build our Disney Dream & Fantasy stateroom reports section on the DIS by adding a review of your stateroom.
> 
> I am aware that the Dream/Fantasy reviews are also displaying the stateroom reviews from the classic ships too, depending on the room number, but I'm working on fixing that.
> 
> Thanks for your help!



Just added mine as well (sailed last week on the Fantasy).  Hope it helps!


----------



## 1Winston

Thank you!


----------



## missmissymiller17

Looking for Fantasy 11004 report. Sailing March 15, 2014
Thank you


----------



## mmrkgiants

Hi! Has anyone stayed in Cabin 8162 on the Fantasy? We will be going there in less than 3 months and curious what to expect....both the pros and cons! Thanks!


----------



## sharksfinatic17

Just added Fantasy 6546 to the stateroom report.


----------



## scmo44

Just added a review of room 9646 on the Dream.


----------



## Masters101

We will post ours when we return.


----------



## Livvys

Just added fantasy 12504


----------



## ljd911

This is going to be our 1st cruise and not sure
What to expect but I was able to read a review about our room and it sounds great!! Thanks for the info!


----------



## ronacele@earthlink.n

Where are the reviews?


----------



## castaway3

Beautiful room on deck 7...love the new beds plenty of room for empty suitcases...very nice veranda but could never use it due to smokers always out there on either side of us...quick trip to drink station...very quite room


----------



## ljd911

Go to the 1st page of this thread to find the
link.


----------



## elbaseball212

a


----------



## paaczek

Done!


----------



## sgtbob1

Just posted one for room 6570 on the fantasy.


----------



## McKeithenfamily

Thanks for the laundry locations!  That will come in handy on our cruise!


----------



## amykay618

Any one stay on the 9th floor on Fantasy?


----------



## msd1776

amykay618 said:


> Any one stay on the 9th floor on Fantasy?



I stayed in 9644.  It is AFT, under cabanas.  The laundry is at the forward side of the ship.  We had a verandah room....very nice!


----------



## Kerrio929

Just got off a 4 night on the Dream...room 8584. Category 4B. We loved the room so much. Ample space for our family of 4. Plenty of storage, comfortable beds. We loved having the verandah. We really liked being on the side of the ship we were on too, had great views while in ports. We loved the location too, central, close to stairs. We ended up using the stairs way more than we thought we would bc elevators were busy quite a lot. We liked it so much that we booked a 7 night Eastern Caribbean on the Fantasy for Feb 2015 and booked the same room!


----------



## Desi

Room 9000 is as foreward as it gets on the Fantasy. It is a Deluxe Family Porthole room. It is nice and roomy for 2 adults & 1 child. You are right under the captan's bridge. You can catch a glimpse every now and then of the crew up there. It is on a dead end hall with no rooms on the other side of the hall. However, there is a CREW ONLY door at the very end of the hall, and you can hear them coming & going late at night/early morning.
Now for the not so pleasant part. IF you are one for sea sickness or motion sickness this room is not for you. I felt & heard every repositioning of whatever device they use to keep "the smooth ride". I forget what it's called. Granted the winter sea was choppy & messy, but every rock & roll is felt. I used the prescription sea sick patch with little relief. I've used this patch on two other cruises and they worked like a charm, but we were in the middle of the ship those times.
We were offered an upgrade to a veranda mid ship at the port for 100.00, but I really wanted to see how this room worked out. Now I know. Never a foreward room again. 
Many nights after dinner curled up, ready to die from the rolling of the ship, I wished I'd taken that upgrade.
Overall it was a great cruise, and we booked again (midship). But the rumors are true, you must cruise within 18 months  Not sure if that will happen for us, thus we loose our 10% discount. 
Hope this helps those of you with the same rockin' & rollin' issues.


----------



## lauriep04

Just looking for some recent 10th Deck mid-ship room reviews.  Mainly about the noise levels at night and in the morning. Thanks.


----------



## Mamatomns

We just got off the Fantasy and were midship on 10th level---------noise level was mainly kids running in the hall--------really didn't hear the chairs or food area above on deck--------really didn't.  We went to bed after 11 on most nights though.  In the AM there was no noise at all.  The veranda was awesome, the a/c was functional.  The room was small, but hey, it is a boat.  It was great being so very close to the deck of the boat.  Hope that helps.  I would  stay there again in a heartbeat.


----------



## lauriep04

thanks for the info.


----------



## txnmom

I am SO happy to have read reviews about our rooms - since we have 4 kids we had to book 2 rooms and I was ECSTATIC to read that our two are connecting.  I wasn't 100% sure when we booked.  That totally made my day!


----------



## boo003

I've been on 5 cruises and I recommend the deluxe oceanview with veranda. It is complete with a balcony, pull down bed from the roof, and it sleeps up to 5 people! It is really great! It is also on decks 6 to 10 in midship.You can't go wrong with this type of stateroom! 



 Boo003


----------



## bliscum

Room 8006 will sleep 4 with bunk and couch. This is a very large room the can easily accommodate pack and play without having to take down. Very quiet right at the from to of the ship. Large port hole. I love this room.


----------



## lion9164

Cant wait till Feb 2014


----------



## Lady V

Anyone stay in room 6102 on the Magic?


----------



## disneymomma2

Anyone stayed in 10604 on the Dream?


----------



## itsupyoursleeve

We're doing our first ever cruise on a limited budget so have opted for an inside stateroom. Anyone stayed in 7501? If so we'd be interested in what you thought of it and would love to see any photos of it


----------



## MyShoes

Thanks everyone for posting room reviews.  I, a first time cruiser, will be in room 11000 on the Fantasy.


----------



## jenn12474

lion9164 said:


> Cant wait till Feb 2014



Me too!!!


----------



## Dyanadana

Hi,
We're going on our first Disney cruise, Fantasy, March 8th. First time on this
site.  Is there a specific forum for this cruise?

Thanks!  Dyanadana


----------



## jbalexander30

Has anyone stayed in room 9174 on the fantasy?  I would love to know what you thought of it! thanks!


----------



## MissCallie

Anyone stay in 6674 on the Fantasy?  Would love to read your report. Thanks!


----------



## DisneySisters

Hi...we're going on the Fantasy Aug 2.  Has anyone stayed in 8022?  I'm trying to figure out if it has the pull down bed, because I might bring an extra kid if I can.  I've searched high and low on the various forums and can't find anything. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Lepidoptera

I hope to provide one for Fantasy after my (very first DCL) Eastern Caribbean cruise next month! 

Thanks to all who have shared their reviews and experiences.


----------



## jcota

March 17-20.  Staying in 12016...is it a decent room?


----------



## Desnik

Our room on the Dream was 9004. It was a great room! Deluxe family ocean view with large window with seat. It slept 4 comfortably with the sofa that converted to a twin size bed, and a murphy style bed that was also twin sized. It was a quiet room and we were close (but far enough to keed noise level down) to the staircase and laundry room. It was easy to run up to the pool deck to get snacks and drinks and because the room is at the end, little to no traffic with people walking by!

We would choose this room again!


----------



## cheerbearsmiles

Room 8184 on the Disney Dream is an AMAZING room. To me, it was almost TOO big, but I liked that there was plenty of room for our luggage and stuff.

Here's a pic from the corner of the room: http://i.imgur.com/jimS4ac.jpg

It's huge!!


----------



## 1Winston

We sailed the dream Jan 16-19th and were in 11004 and loved it!! Amazing room with a large bumped out balcony. We really enjoyed it.  A little noise from the noisy people above us but overall quiet. We will be in 12508 next year and looking for reviews on it.
Cheers


----------



## Princesstiff3385

Does anyone know if 6062 has the upper pull down?  My son is really looking forward to our cruise and sleeping on the bunk again.  Thanks!


----------



## Jeri Lynn

We had Cabin 7082 on the Dream.  This was a cabin with a verandah.  We loved the location.  Midship.  The cabin was in close proximity to the elevator but we did not hear any elevator noise.  Our cabin was quiet, we did not hear our neighbors.  The bed was so comfortable and this cabin has a pull down bed.


----------



## debtdb

Going on the Magic stateroom 6612. Anyone had this room. Always had aft staterooms but this one if forward.


----------



## ethanwa

Just got back from the 7-Day Eastern Caribbean cruise on the Fantasy with my family of four (2 adults, 2 kids). *We stayed in the 1-beroom concierge suite (#12524)*. It was FANTASTIC. Love the concierge lounge and the 12th floor. Great verandah and location on the ship. Quiet and huge room. Marble everywhere and loved the Art Deco feel. Tons of stuff to do daily; we were never bored. Got the cabana on Castaway Cay and it was amazing... got the $50/person food from Cabanas delivered and got huge plates of fruit, bread, lobster, crab, shrimp, ice cream delivered right to the cabana. It was AMAZING. Concierge took care of us like we were celebrities. Probably the best vacation I have ever taken.

Honestly, I don't know how I'll ever be able to go without concierge again. It spoiled me!

Ethan


----------



## MrsWoody

Off to look up our stateroom report


----------



## bjc

Does anyone know if the verandah privacy walls will fold back so that all 3 cabins will adjoin via the balconies? Our travel agent doesn't know & Disney's not sayin'.  TIA


----------



## Campbem

ethanwa said:


> Just got back from the 7-Day Eastern Caribbean cruise on the Fantasy with my family of four (2 adults, 2 kids). *We stayed in the 1-beroom concierge suite (#12524)*. It was FANTASTIC. Love the concierge lounge and the 12th floor. Great verandah and location on the ship. Quiet and huge room. Marble everywhere and loved the Art Deco feel. Tons of stuff to do daily; we were never bored. Got the cabana on Castaway Cay and it was amazing... got the $50/person food from Cabanas delivered and got huge plates of fruit, bread, lobster, crab, shrimp, ice cream delivered right to the cabana. It was AMAZING. Concierge took care of us like we were celebrities. Probably the best vacation I have ever taken.
> 
> Honestly, I don't know how I'll ever be able to go without concierge again. It spoiled me!
> 
> Ethan



Great to hear! We are on the fantasy this December in a Cat T (12520) so almost next door to yours. Love to read the positive reports on the 1 bedroom and concierge! 

Is the $50 per person food something you pre-order or they offer you when you book your cabana? We are planning on getting a family beach cabana too. Seems like a lot for food though for just my wife and I and 2 kids (8 and 10).


----------



## pieshop

We are booked in this room September 21, 2014. We are on the waitlist for a 1 bedroom. I haven't seen any recent reviews on this stateroom, however. Thanks in advance for any input!

Paige


----------



## springersheartmickey

any reports for 6677 on the dream?


----------



## Geil

Disney Dream Stateroom 8182
May 11-15


Disney Cruise 2014 by freakfoo, on Flickr



P1040513 by freakfoo, on Flickr



P1040511 by freakfoo, on Flickr



image by freakfoo, on Flickr

no damage to the room.  The coffee table had a bunch of shoe impressions what looks like but could not be wiped off.... but otherwise nothing to whine about.  Deck 8 aft, near rear elevator but no noise wham I was in the room.  I had another normal shot of the room but can't find it right now.  really glad we went for a non-inside room just because of the split washroom alone!  Balcony was great but next time porthole will be good enough


----------



## MargaretJ

Sailed on the AllEarsNet Cruise May 10th - 17th, 2014.  We had cabin 7586, it was a Category 4C, the Deluxe Family Verandah.  Perfect location, midship & about 5 doors down from the elevator.  Non-connecting room and could sleep 5.  There was a lifeboat underneath us but we were right at the edge so you could see down to Deck 4.  

Have the same Cabin booked for our next Disney Cruise!


----------



## WhenUWishUponA5tar

Hi we stayed in room 10566. We were about 6 rooms from the elevators and stairs and maybe four rooms the other way from the laundry room. We didn't hear to much noise coming from the pool deck. The only time it got noisy is when people were running up and down the stairs. I mean the children had like races or something going on. We also did not feel much motion in the room except on cast off day when we all had to adjust. Loved the room though. Just outside our door was the cleaning closet for our house keeper.


----------



## Disney Family Mum

We were on the Fantasy for a Western Caribbean sailing between May 10 - 17 and stayed in connecting rooms 7654 and 7652.  We like being port side and aft.  The location was ideal for us because we were able to take the stairs and easily get down to decks 3 and 4 for dining and go straight up to get to Cabanas.  We also liked that since we were halfway between the mid-ship elevator/stairs and the aft elevator/stairs, we had limited traffic outside our door.  We thought it was very quiet.

The only downside and it's minimal is that we could hear my mother-in-law in the connecting room next door, coughing at night... she was getting over a mild cold and would cough at night.  I'm a VERY light sleeper so when I would wake up in the middle of the night it was a tad annoying 

I would definitely stay here again though... great location.  We love deck 7 because we like to take the stairs and we had easy access to everything we needed.


----------



## TOONTOWN

Going to try to book the DVC cruise for Aug '15 - need a room that sleeps four comfortably and a balcony? Any suggestions kids 14 & 11 - also confused on the categories? Lower number more $$??


----------



## Poodleparty

Great info here!


----------



## mickyminnie890

Just posted a review! 
Category: 5D
Room: 6064 
Ship: Disney Dream


----------



## emsmomma

Any reviews on fantasy stateroom 9636? I'm curious about several things but mostly wondering if it has the round tub with raining shower head or not? And if the verandah is obstructed at all.


----------



## DisneyMom2Boys21

Stateroom 8188 on the Dream just done!


----------



## NYIceQueen

Would be interested in seeing reviews of the Magic rooms after the refurbishing.  I went to that link on the first page, but most of the reviews I found were 2011 or earlier.  We don't have a room yet as we're getting ready to do the deposit, but if anyone has any current room reports they'd be appreciated!  

Starting to worry - almost all the reviews I see here are for the Fantasy or the Dream...makes me think I'm picking the wrong ship


----------



## Dug720

NYIceQueen said:


> Would be interested in seeing reviews of the Magic rooms after the refurbishing.  I went to that link on the first page, but most of the reviews I found were 2011 or earlier.  We don't have a room yet as we're getting ready to do the deposit, but if anyone has any current room reports they'd be appreciated!
> 
> Starting to worry - almost all the reviews I see here are for the Fantasy or the Dream...makes me think I'm picking the wrong ship



All the reviews in this thread ARE for the Fantasy or the Dream. Hence the title.

Are there updated reviews in the stateroom review section you can get to in the top of page menu?


----------



## NYIceQueen

Dug720 said:


> All the reviews in this thread ARE for the Fantasy or the Dream. Hence the title.
> 
> Are there updated reviews in the stateroom review section you can get to in the top of page menu?



I don't see one.  I just saw this thread, and when reading through some of the pages I saw a few Magic/Wonder reviews thrown in.  

I'll just keep an eye out and if and when we get a room assigned I can always ask about that specific cabin.


----------



## jenseib

NYIceQueen said:


> I don't see one.  I just saw this thread, and when reading through some of the pages I saw a few Magic/Wonder reviews thrown in.
> 
> I'll just keep an eye out and if and when we get a room assigned I can always ask about that specific cabin.



I don't think there is one...however the link on the first page takes you to all the  ships reviews.  For the magic..if you find the same room on the Wonder....it will be pretty close to the same.
this thread though will only talk about the Dream and Fantasy.


----------



## shell12367

thanks for this great information!


----------



## pieshop

Hey Everyone/Anyone....Dream 12504-anything new to add to the old reviews?


----------



## OKT

Just posted trip report on the Fantasy, October 5, 2013 (7 night Eastern Caribbean cruise). Stateroom 9596.


----------



## hblackb

Just stayed in 9564 & 9562 (adjoining) on the Fantasy. Wonderful location, Mid-ship stairs right outside my door, and a quick two flight of steps to deck 11. The wife and I, the kids, and in-laws (seniors) loved the location. We booked the same staterooms for the Eastern Caribbean cruise next August.


Also, BIG thank you to Dreams Unlimited for the Welcome Basket waiting for us in our stateroom. I made all the travel arrangements for both families, so it made look very good in front of the wife and in-laws. Thank you!


----------



## OldPyrate

Just posted a review:

Cabin 6188 on the Fantasy, cat 6E.  It was awesome!


----------



## sabinaus

We sailed on the Fantasy in January of 2013. We had an absolute blast and the ship was beautiful


----------



## jakweeze

Attempted to post it, not sure if it went through


----------



## MrDisneyFan

Added report for 12520! 

Cheers!


----------



## MouseFan88

Didn't see any reviews of 2504 on the Dream, so adding mine now!


----------



## SoupKidsX3

Does anyone have any information on the 6th floor of Fantasy????


----------



## shelldub

Why is it'd when I try to search for a room is says this page cannot be found. 

Edit. Got it working.


----------



## Aligal

Waiting to get my cabin number so impatient.


----------



## Fortywinks

Dream, Cabin #8502 posted


----------



## Sunshine2U

Posted for Dream 6056. We liked deck 6 - it was quiet, easy access to Oceaneers Club and an easy stair walk to MDR's and shows.


----------



## GOOFY D

Still none for 7646 on Fantasy.  Anyone stay in that room?


----------



## arcticdisneylovers

# 8600 & 8602 on Fantasy. Just back from Fantasy Jan 31 - Feb 7 - Caribbean itinerary (St Martin and San Juan). Both staterooms were clean and in good repair. 8600 had 1 bed, couch, chair and ceiling bunk but only my parents. 8602 had a bed, couch, murphy bed and ceiling bunk; only DH, DD and myself so DD slept in ceiling bunk. 8600 seemed like a duplicate to the one we stayed in on the Dream a couple of years ago. We had an attendant open the veranda so we could share the space. Both rooms were impressed by the storage space - more than WDW hotels IMHO.


----------



## Bill B.

I just added reviews for rooms 8076, 8040 & 10526 on the Dream plus 10524 on the Fantasy if anybody is interested. Can't wait to add one for our room on the Wonder in June.


----------



## Dug720

Posted for Fantasy 5044


----------



## Cruella 66

Disney Dream 6012:  LOVED it!!!!  We were on the cruise 2/9-13/15.  We had 2 adults in the room, my sister and I.  The room is square with 2 large portal window seats, a square single bathroom, and a door bell!  I couldn't get over how spacious the room was…incredible.  And the bathroom seemed huge because of the roll in shower.  My sister kept saying it was a HA room but there were NO hand rails in the bathroom (something I would have liked when the ship took a roll during my shower); something I found curious if it is a HA room.    We had no problems fitting our luggage or stuff in the room; closet, drawers, under the bed.  The room was very quiet, no hall noise.  The only noise really was when they used the thrusters, which didn't bother me and I don't remember them doing except when docking.  We did feel a lot of ship motion, which usually doesn't bother me but I did the martini tasting class and we had a very rough passage through the Florida Straits, and I was pretty sick.  As for convenience, we found it pretty central to dining and theaters.  It is a walk to the back of the ship for the lounges on 4 but we didn't mind it.


----------



## Cruella 66

Fantasy 5548:  We were on the cruise 6/28/14-7/5/14.  We had my husband, DS 13, DD 11, and myself.  We are both professionals closer to 50 than 30.  While the cruise was wonderful, I'll NEVER stay in this room again.  This room has a fabulous veranda.  It was huge and I was in love with it.  Unfortunately, the room is right off the stairs and shares a hall with Oceaneers club.  It's a special treat to hear kids running and screaming through the halls.  I did not realize how disruptive and annoying that hallow thud was when you go up and down stairs in flip flops or pound on them when you go up and down them.  Those noises reverberated through the room.  As an added treat, it is a connecting room.  We were next door to the Loud family.  They didn't talk to each other, they yelled.  At all hours.  I will never book not only this room but any room that is a connector, unless I am traveling with the party I am connected to, or one that is right off the stairway!!!


----------



## JLMDisneyCruise

Anyone been in 12004 Fantasy? Thanks


----------



## bobbiwoz

I posted Fantasy 8502.


----------



## fairytalelover

Just posted my review of Fantasy 6536


----------



## Mary Brown

We are going on April 13 on the dream. Super excited!


----------



## LoveDisneyx4

I just added a report for the Magic stateroom 6548!  Having a room that is directly above the Kid's Club (Oceaneer Lab) you'll have to expect some noise!  I figured that they had some sound proofing between the decks, but that must not be the case!  Professor Make-a-Mess was well liked by my oldest daughter but boy is she high energy and wants the kids to be, too!  One night I was going to pick her up from the volcano making session--and was there to see the finale--now I see why they had plastic tablecloths taped to the ceiling!  Yes, the final explosion goes all the way up to the ceiling and not just a little bit--quite a mess!  Honestly, we'd stay in the room again, but were just surprised to be able to hear so well what was going on in the Kid's Club (Oceaneer Lab) below our room!


----------



## MimiU

I'm new to all this thread posting.   How do I search for my stateroom # to see if anyone has posted something about it?


----------



## ALDSMD

New to cruising and not sure where to be on the boat.  We are on the Fantasy in room 10082 and was wondering opinions.  Thanks for your help in advance.  I do tend to have motion sickness so I wonder if I should move down.


----------



## rawdata

MimiU said:


> I'm new to all this thread posting.   How do I search for my stateroom # to see if anyone has posted something about it?


Click the links in the first post.


----------



## surfergirl331

Staying in #6654 on the Fantasy in October for our honeymoon! No reviews about that stateroom number yet. Hopefully someone posts one soon


----------



## Stigsmom

ALDSMD said:


> New to cruising and not sure where to be on the boat.  We are on the Fantasy in room 10082 and was wondering opinions.  Thanks for your help in advance.  I do tend to have motion sickness so I wonder if I should move down.



My family just sailed in 10074 on the Dream so I am assuming it would be a similar location to yours. No complaints about feeling any motion or nausea!


----------



## TigerGuy

Thanks for the info and I will give a report when I get back.


----------



## MimiU

rawdata said:


> Click the links in the first post.


thank you!   Still trying to navigate my way around this forum.  just not used to it


----------



## chamberlain

I just posted a review of our inside rooms on the Fantasy from our March cruise.


----------



## Diva120

Added ours - 5015 / March 2, 2013 sailing on the Fantasy


----------



## DizBot

Clearly, I come here for no other reason than to torture myself.  Hoping to take our 4th cruise, very soon......Very very soon.


----------



## sperk99

added 12012 on Fantasy from last week


----------



## OKW Lover

Just added a review for 9026 from our 5/2/15 Sailing on the Fantasy.


----------



## mevelandry

Just posted my review of the Dream stateroom 5688!!! Mickey view, anyone?


----------



## genki3

I posted my review of 8606 on the Disney Fantasy:

Beautiful room, sleeps 5. Soft and comfortable queen bed, twin size sofa bed, bunk, and murphy bed. Plenty of storage. Very quiet, only bothersome noise was from ship creaking and wooden hangers in closet banging together while at sea. 

Starboard views: Port views in blue
-St. Maarten: view of beach and St. Maarten island   View of balconies from Royal Caribbean ship since the 2 ships are docked side-by-side, sharing dock
-San Juan: harbor   Also harbor view & Pier 4
-Castaway Cay: family beaches and entire lagoon   Not as bad as I'd thought.  View of the ocean & some land.  Also can see the dock where people walk to get on trams.


----------



## PixieFairies

Does anyone have any pictures of Disney Dream Deck 8 Stateroom 8666 & 8668.
We have booked those 2 connecting rooms.
Thanks


----------



## lilysgigi

looking for reports on the Fantasy..8074,8076 and 8083..also late sept sailers experinces


----------



## Bill B.

I posted a report with lots of pictures on a Navigator room 6138 on the Wonder. Here is the link to it.

http://www.disboards.com/threads/review-of-stateroom-6138-disney-wonder.3418551/


----------



## katiep8203

Just posted a review of our Disney Fantasy stateroom #2004. Would request it again.


----------



## disneymom97

WebmasterCorey said:


> If you've already sailed on the Disney Dream or Fantasy, please help us build our Disney Dream & Fantasy stateroom reports section on the DIS by adding a review of your stateroom. http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-cruise-line/disney-dream-room-reports.cfm
> 
> I am aware that the Dream/Fantasy reviews are also displaying the stateroom reviews from the classic ships too, depending on the room number, but I'm working on fixing that.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Looking forward to reading these..for a heads up on our 2016 cruise!


----------



## IlovePluto

Just sailed on the Dream and want to post about our room, but cannot remember category...is there a place to look that up?


----------



## jenseib

IlovePluto said:


> Just sailed on the Dream and want to post about our room, but cannot remember category...is there a place to look that up?


 
Your documents should say it.


----------



## IlovePluto

jenseib said:


> Your documents should say it.


yeah...didn't keep those...


----------



## jenseib

IlovePluto said:


> yeah...didn't keep those...



You didn't save any of your emails with your cruise info in it?


----------



## IlovePluto

jenseib said:


> You didn't save any of your emails with your cruise info in it?


Thanks!! Category number isn't on all of the emails, but I found one that had it!!


----------



## NattyMouse

Is there a way to sort reviews pre/post the renovation to the magic?


----------



## Sytrace

WebmasterCorey said:


> If you've already sailed on the Disney Dream or Fantasy, please help us build our Disney Dream & Fantasy stateroom reports section on the DIS by adding a review of your stateroom. http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-cruise-line/disney-dream-room-reports.cfm
> 
> I am aware that the Dream/Fantasy reviews are also displaying the stateroom reviews from the classic ships too, depending on the room number, but I'm working on fixing that.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


I put in a review for 6528 Fantasy


----------



## Sytrace

I put in a review for 6520 on the Fantasy and 9650 on the Dream.


----------



## gamefish32

I've only been on the Wonder and Magic!


----------



## Sytrace

IlovePluto said:


> Just sailed on the Dream and want to post about our room, but cannot remember category...is there a place to look that up?



I look on the deck plans and find the stateroom number. To the far left is a key that will tell you classification by deck and room.
For example, 9650 on the Dream shows as an orange shade, so on the far left side of the deck plan page, I saw that Orange was a 6 A. 
However, 6528 and 652  on the Fantasy shows as a 5 D. ( I think I entered that incorrectly on my review...sorry)
9022 on the Dream and Fantasy is a 5A  (which I think I got right)

Tracey


----------



## CableKC

Copied and pasted from my TR on the Dream - 5 Night between 7/24 to 7/30:

http://www.disboards.com/threads/disney-dream-5-night-cruise-tr-7-24-to-7-30.3435011/#post-54161365

*Room - Outside Stateroom with Verandah - Stateroom 6564 MidShip ( about 3 doors down from the MidShip Elevator ) *

We usually take an inside stateroom on Carnival ( mainly for cost ) while the last time we cruised on Carnival we booked an outside Stateroom but without a Balcony. This time, since it's unlikely we'd cruise on DCL again...I decided to splurge a little and booked a room with Balcony. My impression of the DCL rooms are the same as most. The room had plenty of space for a family of 4. I have to admit that the DCL Outside Balcony rooms are really nice and spacious...considering that we are on cruise. I loved just standing out on the balcony and looking out. The Kids LOVE the bunk beds where they had to swap beds each night so that they can have the right to sleep on the top bunk. Having space underneath the bed to put the luggage was very helpful given that we had 3 big pieces of luggage. Having the double Bathroom's are very convenient. No issues with the room itself. Ida was our Room Attendant and he kept everything clean. We stayed on Deck 6 midship. There was not as much noise as I thought there would be given the proximity to the elevators. If you can someohow get a room on the 4th/5th/6th floor midship....it's a great location. I loved the location since it just required us to walk 2 or 3 flight of stairs down ( instead of taking the elevator ) to get to most of the dining rooms.....it was 1 floor above the Oceaneer Lab, the Buena Vista and just 2 floor above the Walt Disney Theater. It was quite a walk to Deck 11 and Edge....but the majority of the time we were going to places located just 2 or 3 flights of stairs below us. This was really convenenient when you finish watching a late night movie and can just go up 2 close and quick flights of stairs to your room. The only thing that we didn't like was that we had to keep a room key in the slot by the door to keep the lights on. I get why they do this....but it became more of an annoyance than anything. More often than not....someone ended up leaving their Card in the room.


----------



## MyShoes

Thank you everyone for your reports.  These help when trying to decide which stateroom to book.


----------



## Sunmom

Disney Dream room 10048 review posted


----------



## ladypiph

Just reviewed 8589 and 2530 on the Disney dream.. We also need re-imagined Disney magic reports.


----------



## MadamG2U

Just added a review for room 2058 on the Dream.


----------



## Heather Leigh

momcloud said:


> Anyone stayed recently in stateroom 6146 on the Dream? Any info is appreciated



Hi! Did you ever find info pertaining to this stateroom? i will be staying there next year and am trying to see if the veranda is white-walled or plexiglass...


----------



## mcurrence

Heather Leigh said:


> Hi! Did you ever find info pertaining to this stateroom? i will be staying there next year and am trying to see if the veranda is white-walled or plexiglass...



Just added a review of Disney Dream 9622


----------



## Sytrace

Just submitted Disney Fantasy Cabin 9528


----------



## kickash

Just added a review of the Dream room 9547, deluxe inside with magical porthole. Excellent location and great room!


----------



## bakerworld

Posted our review of 7192 - loved the room - hooked on a veranda for warm weather cruising.  Wish we'd known about the placeholder option because the cruise reps told us the cruise we wanted for next year was booked and our TA was able to book us an OV 5 days after our return.  Well, now we know to ask for a placeholder as the cruise people obviously weren't willing to offer us the option.


----------



## WIFamily

Added reviews of Fantasy 6660, 6658, 6654, and 6652.  We stayed on these on November 2014 cruise... I absolutely loved these rooms - the location was perfect for everything from the kids clubs to the dining rooms to getting access to the pools, cabanas, and Palo / Remy.

We were never disturbed by the proximity to the aft elevators and stairs!


----------



## Kara T

Thanks for this thread, the reviews were nice to read before our first Disney cruise!


----------



## kickash

WIFamily said:


> Added reviews of Fantasy 6660, 6658, 6654, and 6652.  We stayed on these on November 2014 cruise... I absolutely loved these rooms - the location was perfect for everything from the kids clubs to the dining rooms to getting access to the pools, cabanas, and Palo / Remy.
> 
> We were never disturbed by the proximity to the aft elevators and stairs!


Oh that is good to hear! We just booked a room slightly down from there for July 2016! It will be our first time on the Fantasy!


----------



## solar21

Just added a review of Fantasy 9630, Deluxe Family Oceanview with Verandah.


----------



## RAD

Add Fantasy 9610, great room.


----------



## solar21

Just added a review of Fantasy 9628 as well (Deluxe Family Oceanview with Verandah).


----------



## RebelHawk

We are just off of the Dream Oct 30, 2015 sailing. This was the 2nd sailing after dry dock and we stayed in room 12054. As has been mentioned regarding this room it is on the Concierge level beside the Roy O. Disney suite and is very nice. Little to no noise from the deck above and as of our sailing (and after us) everything was in perfect working order. I'm happy to answer any questions.


----------



## imm93

RebelHawk said:


> We are just off of the Dream Oct 30, 2015 sailing. This was the 2nd sailing after dry dock and we stayed in room 12054. As has been mentioned regarding this room it is on the Concierge level beside the Roy O. Disney suite and is very nice. Little to no noise from the deck above and as of our sailing (and after us) everything was in perfect working order. I'm happy to answer any questions. ...



Thank you so much for the pictures!


----------



## Papaspaldo

9008 Fantasy added, awesome room, I didn't put it in the review but its also an adjoining room for extra large families.


----------



## pvangordon

Fantasy 8042 added!


----------



## mmeeccee

Just added Dream 7500, will update with a pic or two tomorrow.


----------



## DisneyNDecember

Just added 9172, cat 5E on Disney Dream- GTY assignment. LOVED it !!!


----------



## mrs.hardis5

Great idea to create this review list!


----------



## codex57

Quickie review:

Fantasy
10650 verandah/balcony

It's under Cabanas.  Didn't really hear noise, except one night.  Think it was some kinds of deck chairs scraping.  The others slept right through it.  I was up, but it wasn't bothersome.

My main complaint is that it has support beams on the side out on the verandah.  It kind of obstructs the view a little.  I wouldn't classify it as an obstructed view, but you should be warned.  About 2-3 cabins on either side of mine would have the same problem.

It's right next to the opening to the elevators, but it's just around the partition so it's not visible until you turn the corner.  10648 opens up directly to the elevator area.  I wouldn't have liked that.  10650 was fine though in terms of privacy.  Couldn't beat the convenience of this location.

There's LOUD engine noise in the back of the ship, but not this far aft.  I'd say about 10-20 staterooms forward, but right before the midship section.  That area sounded NOISY when I walked by.


----------



## socuteparties

This was so helpful!  We are doing our first cruise in Feb. and it was great to read the reviews on our stateroom.


----------



## mcurrence

Hi All!
Does anyone have any info on Fantasy 9632?  Can't find any reviews...
TIA


----------



## tiriggs1

CableKC said:


> Copied and pasted from my TR on the Dream - 5 Night between 7/24 to 7/30:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/disney-dream-5-night-cruise-tr-7-24-to-7-30.3435011/#post-54161365
> 
> *Room - Outside Stateroom with Verandah - Stateroom 6564 MidShip ( about 3 doors down from the MidShip Elevator ) *
> 
> We usually take an inside stateroom on Carnival ( mainly for cost ) while the last time we cruised on Carnival we booked an outside Stateroom but without a Balcony. This time, since it's unlikely we'd cruise on DCL again...I decided to splurge a little and booked a room with Balcony. My impression of the DCL rooms are the same as most. The room had plenty of space for a family of 4. I have to admit that the DCL Outside Balcony rooms are really nice and spacious...considering that we are on cruise. I loved just standing out on the balcony and looking out. The Kids LOVE the bunk beds where they had to swap beds each night so that they can have the right to sleep on the top bunk. Having space underneath the bed to put the luggage was very helpful given that we had 3 big pieces of luggage. Having the double Bathroom's are very convenient. No issues with the room itself. Ida was our Room Attendant and he kept everything clean. We stayed on Deck 6 midship. There was not as much noise as I thought there would be given the proximity to the elevators. If you can someohow get a room on the 4th/5th/6th floor midship....it's a great location. I loved the location since it just required us to walk 2 or 3 flight of stairs down ( instead of taking the elevator ) to get to most of the dining rooms.....it was 1 floor above the Oceaneer Lab, the Buena Vista and just 2 floor above the Walt Disney Theater. It was quite a walk to Deck 11 and Edge....but the majority of the time we were going to places located just 2 or 3 flights of stairs below us. This was really convenenient when you finish watching a late night movie and can just go up 2 close and quick flights of stairs to your room. The only thing that we didn't like was that we had to keep a room key in the slot by the door to keep the lights on. I get why they do this....but it became more of an annoyance than anything. More often than not....someone ended up leaving their Card in the room.



Was it inconvenient to get drink refills? Any tips on best way to get soda refills?


----------



## MOM 'N' 2 DISNEY!

DisneySisters said:


> Hi...we're going on the Fantasy Aug 2.  Has anyone stayed in 8022?  I'm trying to figure out if it has the pull down bed, because I might bring an extra kid if I can.  I've searched high and low on the various forums and can't find anything. Thanks for your help!


Hello..   , I was wondering if you ever did end up staying in the Fantasy 8022 room with Navigator's Verandah?? If so, Did you like ? Do you happen to have pics you can share? Did you find the verandah to be to small and obstructed and did you get much natural light in room??


----------



## Liverlips32

Does anyone know what side of the ship on deck 2 the entrance to the Edge Tween Club is on? Only rooms available for an upcoming cruise are in that area of the ship and wanted to pick a room on the opposite side. Or is the entrance between the elevators in the center?

Thanks


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Liverlips32 said:


> Does anyone know what side of the ship on deck 2 the entrance to the Edge Tween Club is on? Only rooms available for an upcoming cruise are in that area of the ship and wanted to pick a room on the opposite side. Or is the entrance between the elevators in the center?
> 
> Thanks


The entrance is from the elevator lobby.


----------



## cocoabio

Does anyone have pictures of the verandah for stateroom 8602 on Disney Dream?  Thank you!


----------



## Nichde

Does anyone have pictures of 7092 on fantasy?


----------



## Nanaree

Just added review for Fantasy, #9618. We really liked being on Deck 9. Didn't notice any noise from neighbors or from above. The last night there was a couple times someone was running down the hall. It's about midway between midship and aft elevators. We did some walking but we probably needed it. Lol. The room layout seemed fine for us with 3 adults and 2 kids. The only time I remember being underfoot was when someone was going into one of the bathrooms and other person was going out the door or needed in closet. We did use the drawers and the storage table by the beds. I also brought a hanging organizer I bought at thrift store for $3 that hung with hanger on one of three wall books just past door to connecting cabin. This was the best thing I did in prep for trip IMO. We kept toiletries, sunscreen, etc in it. I had also brought suction cup for it and ended up using it on the connecting room door and hung lanyards and suit cover ups on it. The shower is also a round tub which was great for girls. Shower has a clothesline we used a lot. Shower also had a handheld shower. The only time we felt a little cramped was when upper berth bed and Murphy bed were down which wasn't long. The verandah has 2 chairs and a table with a plexiglass wall/railing.  All in all we were happy with the cabin. It's starboard and we had view of pier side of me island in Tortola and St Thomas both which was nice. At CC we had nice view of island even tho it was windy and raining. So glad we got to dock there at least.


----------



## mickeyluv

I have seen a few stateroom reports of 6088 on the Fantasy but I was hoping someone might would have some pictures.  If you do have pictures of Fantasy #6088 could you please let me know?   From what I've seen on the web this is a ADA room which is what we are looking for.  TIA


----------



## eglista

Wonder- stateroom 6053 info. please


----------



## Bflynn001

Hey all! Any reviews or info on Fantasy stateroom 7156?


----------



## OKW Lover

Just submitted reports for the Dream 9540 and 9542.  These are cat 5A connecting staterooms with capacity of 4 people in each.  In addition to the internal door, the partition on the balcony can be opened.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Did a report on Wonder 2620!


----------



## brian_b

6190 on the Dream reported! We're about to go on the Fantasy room number 6690. Can't wait!


----------



## EmbracingChaos

Anyone stay in Disney Fantasy 10072?


----------



## Mrslissaaa

Does anyone know any thing about 7056?


----------



## Weird Tolkienish Figure

8534 on the Disney Dream. Was a fantastic room and the stateroom attendant was excellent.


----------



## Vicki106

We are sailing on the Dream next month in Staterooms 8082 and 8084.  Does anyone have an photos of those rooms that they could post?  Thank you!


----------



## Littlehippo31

Thank you for the stateroom reviews! The reviews helped me feel confident it the deck and room I selected for my family.


----------



## dennisbryce

Diva120 said:


> Added ours - 5015 / March 2, 2013 sailing on the Fantasy


Do you have any pictures of this room? Please and thank you


----------



## dennisbryce

Looking for pictures of room 5016....anyone have any of this room? TIA


----------



## Megan Cocke

Anybody reviews on Wonder rooms 5018, 5016, or 5014?


----------



## Sarah O.

Just added a review for the Dream room 6160!


----------



## Recie

Added reviews for Magic rooms 6612 and 6614.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Added a report for Wonder 2517


----------



## dennisbryce

bobbiwoz said:


> Added a report for Wonder 2517


We spent two weeks in that room on the Panama Canal cruise in October 2015 and loved it


----------



## MSPeeler

I'm so glad I found this thread! TY so much!


----------



## Kathyeba76

I haven't seen a review for 8548, 8546, and 8544 on the Fantasy .


----------



## MomtheSaint

Thank you all so much for posting! This is such a helpful board!! Happy I checked it out!


----------



## mickeyluv

Wondering if anyone has seen a recent report of Fantasy 7652 or 9650?


----------



## MSPeeler

Looking for Disney Dream Staterooms 7017 & 7019!


----------



## BrownFamilyDCL

ambushangel said:


> I can't believe that there is not one review on 5022 (Dream).
> 
> I have found pictures (only 2 of them) but there is not one report on this room from someone who has stayed in it.
> 
> I'm hoping there will be one soon.





WebmasterCorey said:


> If you've already sailed on the Disney Dream or Fantasy, please help us build our Disney Dream & Fantasy stateroom reports section on the DIS by adding a review of your stateroom. http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-cruise-line/disney-dream-room-reports.cfm
> 
> I am aware that the Dream/Fantasy reviews are also displaying the stateroom reviews from the classic ships too, depending on the room number, but I'm working on fixing that.
> 
> Thanks for your help!




I didn't see 8638 which is the room  we will be staying in this year. We've stayed in 7606 before and another 76?? Room and loved them both!


----------



## MSPeeler

Well, I will come back to review 7017 & 7019 on Disney Dream after we return in June since they back up to the laundry facility and I'm sure other will be curious to hear about how that is!


----------



## Vicki106

Just added Stateroom reviews for 8082 and 8084 on the Dream. Loved them both!


----------



## Land Park Tudor

I seem to recall reading a thread a year or so ago about unique or really awesome staterooms on various ships (perhaps it was just one ship in the thread).  I don't know what room I want, and instead want to find a list of the most unique rooms (e.g., it has a bigger balcony that most in a category) -- can anyone here point me in the direction to find that sort of info?  Thank you!


----------



## collectoraholic

Just reviewed staterooms 9079 & 9579 on the Fantasy.   Not sure if I mentioned this or not, but each of these can hold 4 guests.


----------



## daisyx3

Recently added 9574 on the Dream.


----------



## lbus42

Added a report for Cabin 6604 on the Disney Fantasy.


----------



## JoAnnPan

mickeyluv said:


> Wondering if anyone has seen a recent report of Fantasy 7652 or 9650?



Staying in Fantasy stateroom 7652 in November - looking for more recent reviews also.


----------



## Disney Obsession

Any updated Dream 7104 reviews?


----------



## mmcrazy

Just added a review for Fantasy room 7166.


----------



## l4dk

Hello, Any reviews for the Wonder 2538-2540?
Thanks


----------



## Twinmommichelle

Hi! I am looking for any info on fantasy 12020. I have heard the Murphy bed can be hard, and some of these categories have underbed storage for luggage and some don't. Any info is appreciated, as I haven't found any specific info for this cabin. Thank you!


----------



## Zmama

Just Came back from Disney Dream 3-day cruise on April 22. When I booked I could not find pictures of rooms on deck 2 ocean view rooms. In general we had a nice mid-ship ocean view room, but I upgraded it to room on deck 8, balcony. We had a blast.3 days is not enough, but 7 days cruises are way out of my price range.


----------



## MnMzMoMi4LiFe

WebmasterCorey said:


> If you've already sailed on the Disney Dream or Fantasy, please help us build our Disney Dream & Fantasy stateroom reports section on the DIS by adding a review of your stateroom. http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-cruise-line/disney-dream-room-reports.cfm
> 
> I am aware that the Dream/Fantasy reviews are also displaying the stateroom reviews from the classic ships too, depending on the room number, but I'm working on fixing that.
> 
> Thanks for your help!



Where can I find Stateroom Reports for the the Wonder or Magic?


----------



## MSPeeler

Magic http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-cruise-line/disney-magic-room-reports.cfm

Wonder http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-cruise-line/disney-wonder-room-reports.cfm


----------



## MnMzMoMi4LiFe

MSPeeler said:


> Magic http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-cruise-line/disney-magic-room-reports.cfm
> 
> Wonder http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-cruise-line/disney-wonder-room-reports.cfm


THANK YOU!!


----------



## kddlm

Posted review of 9554 on Fantasy.


----------



## EcoStyleKim

I appreciate the reports! Thanks to those who come back. Can't wait to post mine.


----------



## ColoradoSoprano

Submitted a report for room 8020 on the Fantasy!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

ColoradoSoprano said:


> Submitted a report for room 8020 on the Fantasy!


I'm staying in that room on our cruise in one month! Thanks so much!


----------



## ColoradoSoprano

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I'm staying in that room on our cruise in one month! Thanks so much!


Of course, no problem!  We loved it! Side note: Ask for an egg crate to top the murphy bed mattress if that's where the adult is sleeping!  It makes it a little more comfortable.


----------



## Leilani McNurlan

KevieKev05 said:


> Just submitted my stateroom report! Hope it helps!


What are the classic ships?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Leilani McNurlan said:


> What are the classic ships?


The Magic & Wonder are called the "classic ships".

Technically, they are both Magic Class ships
And the Dream & Fantasy are Dream Class ships.

Ships that are designed the same are usually grouped by "class" and the class is often named by the first ship with the design produced.


----------



## MSPeeler

Just posted a report for Dream 7019!


----------



## tomjude

Dream 12518 posted yesterday. Sailed 6/6-6/10/2016. Bahamas.


----------



## Brer Tron

Hello!  We're booked for room 6078 on the Magic but all of the stateroom reviews for this number are pre-refurbishment. Has anyone out there stayed there or near there since the upgrade?  Thanks!!!!


----------



## H8Read

Anyone use 2033. My husband is a resent amputee, below the knee, and I'm trying to get a feel for the space. 
Thanks


----------



## AzzieMom

Posted review of 5162 on Fantasy


----------



## Jessi Junk

I will post a review for 9622 on the Fantasy


----------



## Joyce_Belle

The stateroom reports are so helpful. It really was part of the decision making proces in what stateroom to choose. Thanks y'all!


----------



## Grover304

WebmasterCorey said:


> If you've already sailed on the Disney Dream or Fantasy, please help us build our Disney Dream & Fantasy stateroom reports section on the DIS by adding a review of your stateroom. http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-cruise-line/disney-dream-room-reports.cfm
> 
> I am aware that the Dream/Fantasy reviews are also displaying the stateroom reviews from the classic ships too, depending on the room number, but I'm working on fixing that.
> 
> Thanks for your help!



Is there a way to search for specific staterooms or just search the reviews?


----------



## MSPeeler

Grover304 said:


> Is there a way to search for specific staterooms or just search the reviews?



In that link, you enter the Room number you wish to look up and it will show you if there are any reviews for it written.


----------



## awinangie

I've got a question that I'm hoping someone can answer...

I booked 9116 and 9118 on the Dream for February 2017.  We wanted adjoining staterooms.  I found information online (and most recently on the trip reports linked from here) that 9116 is adjoining with 9114.

However, when I called DCL to confirm, I was told that 9116 and 9118 were indeed adjoining.  

I'm confused.  Is it possible that the rooms can be connected on both sides?

Thanks much!!!

Angie
"Auntie" and Mom of a Future Cruising Crew!!


----------



## jenseib

awinangie said:


> I've got a question that I'm hoping someone can answer...
> 
> I booked 9116 and 9118 on the Dream for February 2017.  We wanted adjoining staterooms.  I found information online (and most recently on the trip reports linked from here) that 9116 is adjoining with 9114.
> 
> However, when I called DCL to confirm, I was told that 9116 and 9118 were indeed adjoining.
> 
> I'm confused.  Is it possible that the rooms can be connected on both sides?
> 
> Thanks much!!!
> 
> Angie
> "Auntie" and Mom of a Future Cruising Crew!!



Adjoining means they are next to each other, Connecting means they have a door.


----------



## Dug720

jenseib said:


> Adjoining means they are next to each other, Connecting means they have a door.



Bingo! So if @awinangie did in fact request ADJOINING staterooms, she got exactly what she asked for and I'm sorry, but there is no room to call and complain about it.

Granted if she made the request herself by phone, the agent *should* have clarified since more than one person mixes the terms up, or if she used a TA, for the love of all that is holy the TA should have asked to clarify...

But the bottom line is the assigned cabins meet the request that was noted on the reservations.


----------



## awinangie

Dug720 said:


> Bingo! So if @awinangie did in fact request ADJOINING staterooms, she got exactly what she asked for and I'm sorry, but there is no room to call and complain about it.
> 
> Granted if she made the request herself by phone, the agent *should* have clarified since more than one person mixes the terms up, or if she used a TA, for the love of all that is holy the TA should have asked to clarify...
> 
> But the bottom line is the assigned cabins meet the request that was noted on the reservations.



Well now...  This is very interesting.  Not sure what words I used, other than the fact that we made the reservations on the DCL website and looked at the little pictures that had little "doorlike" slashes that made it look like the rooms have a door between them.  No idea what language I used when I called to ask.

Just looked at the website and ran a mock selection and see the same thing.  9116 & 9118 look to have a door between them.  Strange.

Well, I won't worry.  I'll expect that we'll be connected, and then if we're not, no biggie...

Thanks.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

awinangie said:


> Well now...  This is very interesting.  Not sure what words I used, other than the fact that we made the reservations on the DCL website and looked at the little pictures that had little "doorlike" slashes that made it look like the rooms have a door between them.  No idea what language I used when I called to ask.
> 
> Just looked at the website and ran a mock selection and see the same thing.  9116 & 9118 look to have a door between them.  Strange.
> 
> Well, I won't worry.  I'll expect that we'll be connected, and then if we're not, no biggie...
> 
> Thanks.


9116 & 9118 are connecting.  

On the deck plan the little > symbol (yellow circle) means the rooms are connecting.  The little black arrows (red circle) indicates which way the connection is:


----------



## awinangie

PrincessShmoo said:


> 9116 & 9118 are connecting.
> 
> On the deck plan the little > symbol (yellow circle) means the rooms are connecting.  The little black arrows (red circle) indicates which way the connection is:
> View attachment 191206



Yay!  Thanks!!!!


----------



## LindyWebb

We are a family of 4 on the Magic this December. We are a veranda room and when I look at the reviews there are a lot of comments that there is not bunk?  DCL said that its sleeps four?  Are there rooms that sleep four without a bunk?


----------



## MSPeeler

LindyWebb said:


> We are a family of 4 on the Magic this December. We are a veranda room and when I look at the reviews there are a lot of comments that there is not bunk?  DCL said that its sleeps four?  Are there rooms that sleep four without a bunk?



I believe they contain a Murphy Bed. You can call DCL to confirm the type of beds in the room though.


----------



## jenseib

LindyWebb said:


> We are a family of 4 on the Magic this December. We are a veranda room and when I look at the reviews there are a lot of comments that there is not bunk?  DCL said that its sleeps four?  Are there rooms that sleep four without a bunk?



They won't put you in a room unless it has enough beds for all. What room are you in?


----------



## LindyWebb

jenseib said:


> They won't put you in a room unless it has enough beds for all. What room are you in?



We are is 7574. When I called DCL to ask they said the same thing "sleeps 4". I was just wondering if they expected that 2 people would sleep on the couch.


----------



## Flossbolna

LindyWebb said:


> We are is 7574. When I called DCL to ask they said the same thing "sleeps 4". I was just wondering if they expected that 2 people would sleep on the couch.



Could it be that the review saying no bunk is for the Dream or the Fantasy? The website shows you reviews for all staterooms with that number on all ships and there are quite a few differences between the Magic/Wonder and the Dream/Fantasy.


----------



## jenseib

Flossbolna said:


> Could it be that the review saying no bunk is for the Dream or the Fantasy? The website shows you reviews for all staterooms with that number on all ships and there are quite a few differences between the Magic/Wonder and the Dream/Fantasy.



That's what I was thinking too


----------



## jenseib

I think when you were reading the reviews you did not look at the ship it was for. They are all ships listed and the Dream and Fantasy only hold 3 in that room but the Wonder and Magic hold 4.


----------



## wdwfan1

The website says Deck 2 on the Magic can have either one large porthole or 2 small ones.   How can I find out which one I have?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

wdwfan1 said:


> The website says Deck 2 on the Magic can have either one large porthole or 2 small ones.   How can I find out which one I have?


Deck 2 on the Magic has one large porthole.  Deck 1 on the Magic has 2 small portholes.

Deck 2 oceanview
 

Deck 1 oceanview


----------



## jenseib

The best way is to google the room number and ship and often you can find pictures or reviews


----------



## wdwfan1

Thanks for the reply.  What's with all the curtains?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

wdwfan1 said:


> Thanks for the reply.  What's with all the curtains?


There's a sheer curtain, it cuts the light a bit, and makes it less easy to someone (while in port) to view in.  Then there's the blackout curtain (necessary on the northern cruises).

And the room divider curtain.


----------



## ptcruisers

We're booked in connecting cabins 2638 and 2640 on the Wonder.  Does anyone know what the space/room is forward of cabin 2638?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

ptcruisers said:


> We're booked in connecting cabins 2638 and 2640 on the Wonder.  Does anyone know what the space/room is forward of cabin 2638?


Crew access probably.


----------



## rhinodadz

awinangie said:


> Well now...  This is very interesting.  Not sure what words I used, other than the fact that we made the reservations on the DCL website and looked at the little pictures that had little "doorlike" slashes that made it look like the rooms have a door between them.  No idea what language I used when I called to ask.
> 
> Just looked at the website and ran a mock selection and see the same thing.  9116 & 9118 look to have a door between them.  Strange.
> 
> Well, I won't worry.  I'll expect that we'll be connected, and then if we're not, no biggie...
> 
> Thanks.



9116 and 9118 are the connecting rooms - we had these in July. The current deckplans on the website do show connecting rooms with the "slashes" as you described.


----------



## awinangie

Thanks much!!

How did you like the rooms?


----------



## JanBlessed

Best DCL Thread !!!!  It's a life saver !!


----------



## mcurrence

Hello!  Just added review of Fantasy 9632.  Princess Shmoo, I think you mentioned some rooms AFT on 9 vibrated?  You were correct!  Loved the room but the vibration was TERRIBLE!  I also noticed it in Cabanas?  It was pretty much all day and night.  No one else in my family really noticed but I would see things move off the bed!!


----------



## bethanyfos

Just added a review for Dream 9634


----------



## disneycruiser1234

I don't know my room number yet


----------



## Ky Cruisin

Just returned on the 30th from 7 days on Magic, we had 2 staterooms 5127 and 2109....2109 has A/C issues, they ended up giving us a portable standing A/C...thankfully we were not in the room that much. However, after looking down the hall as we disembarked I saw other units sitting out. If you are not comfortable please let them know, asap.


----------



## 2bluesandapink

Thank you everyone for your reports.  Very helpful!


----------



## chaseg03

WebmasterCorey said:


> If you've already sailed on the Disney Dream or Fantasy, please help us build our Disney Dream & Fantasy stateroom reports section on the DIS by adding a review of your stateroom. http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-cruise-line/disney-dream-room-reports.cfm
> 
> I am aware that the Dream/Fantasy reviews are also displaying the stateroom reviews from the classic ships too, depending on the room number, but I'm working on fixing that.
> 
> Thanks for your help!



I will ASAP, going to get the dream 6114 up soon, going on the dream in 36 days in room number 8138.


----------



## David2319

Will be reviewing 10526 on the fantasy after my upcoming trip!


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

Added a review of room #9150 on the Dream. While I have nothing to compare it with since this was our first cruise ever, we both absolutely loved the room.


----------



## mernin

Just entered a review for 7690 on the Dream but it didn't have 2017 year as option so I chose 2016.


----------



## TINKERAB

Looking to Cruise the Wonder to Alaska and want to book Oceanview on Deck 2 closest to midship, aft if we have to that have the pull down berth so we can sleep three separately.
Anyone know which cabin numbers these would be?


----------



## kkayluvsdis

Just submitted a review of Cabin 6586 on the Dream.  Our first cruise-won't be our last!!


----------



## Cb822

Not having any luck finding reviews on cabin 8562 on Disney's Fantasy...has anyone stayed in this room?


----------



## bcwife76

Just submitted 5650 on the Fantasy. Like others it would not let me choose 2017 so I entered 2016 instead.


----------



## Ravenne

Has anyone stayed in any of the secret porthole rooms...deck 6 in particular, on the Wonder since the reimagining? What are the obstructions like? It looks like a scaffolding of some sort on the outside, is it always there or does it get put away at some point?


----------



## Keenolive

I just added a review for the Dream room #8504. Loved the space!


----------



## JWG

Just added Disney Fantasy #8580, loved it and would take it every cruise.


----------



## DadofTweens

Just got home from the Fantasy 7 day March 24-April 1. 2017 Eastern Caribbean and posted on Stateroom 4c- 10114.
First time cruise and what a fantastic experience.


----------



## JWG

DadofTweens said:


> Just got home from the Fantasy 7 day March 24-April 1. 2017 Eastern Caribbean and posted on Stateroom 4c- 10114.
> First time cruise and what a fantastic experience.


We cruised with you!


----------



## Adrienne Espinosa

Has anyone ever stayed in a suite? Is it worth the money?


----------



## Mr. Drauer

Just submitted for 6510 on the Fantasy.


----------



## ali_in_al

Thank you! We chose our stateroom largely based off the comments and reports here. We'll submit a report when we return in the fall to hopefully help out others!


----------



## MrsSmalls

Submitted for 8554 on the Magic


----------



## Mika02

Awe it won't let me do prior to 2016. Loved my Dream stateroom 7632 it fit my family of 5 perfectly.


----------



## TheDisneyDays

ADMIn delete if necessary. We are going on our Fantasy cruise in over a year but my question to those who have stayed in a slated wall corner room...does it have a split or single bathroom. Example rooms: 8006 or 8504, Deluxe Oceanview Stateroom with Slanted Porthole. Thanks for your help i hope i posted this is the right forum.


----------



## MSPeeler

TheDisneyDays said:


> ADMIn delete if necessary. We are going on our Fantasy cruise in over a year but my question to those who have stayed in a slated wall corner room...does it have a split or single bathroom. Example rooms: 8006 or 8504, Deluxe Oceanview Stateroom with Slanted Porthole. Thanks for your help i hope i posted this is the right forum.



From the looks of this past thread, it is split, but these are for the Dream. I know Dream and Fantasy are "sister" ships so probably the same IMO.
https://www.disboards.com/threads/disney-dream-7006-7504-8006-8504.2449491/page-2


----------



## AGibbs

MSPeeler said:


> Looking for Disney Dream Staterooms 7017 & 7019!



Hey MSPeeler! My husband and I have booked rooms 7017 & 7019 for my in laws and ourselves. I've read your review but I was wondering if you had pictures of the stateroom. I would love to see the rooms layout! This is our first Disney Cruise so the anticipation is killing me.


----------



## MSPeeler

AGibbs said:


> Hey MSPeeler! My husband and I have booked rooms 7017 & 7019 for my in laws and ourselves. I've read your review but I was wondering if you had pictures of the stateroom. I would love to see the rooms layout! This is our first Disney Cruise so the anticipation is killing me.



I think I have more pictures on the computer but I posted a trip report when we got home if you want to see the ones in the first post!

https://www.disboards.com/threads/4-night-disney-dream-with-young-kids-5-23-5-27-2016.3517802/

Great rooms. We had my in-laws in room 7017 with our 7 yr old and my husband and I were in 7019 with our 9 yr old and 18 month old. Obviously the pack n play won't be in the room if you don't have a baby! LOL it takes up quite a lot of space. Both rooms have the drop down bunk, however we could not get the "Peter pan" neverland ceiling lights to work in the bunk in 7019. Maybe they've fixed that now.

I'll check tomorrow for more pictures and let you know!


----------



## AGibbs

Thank you so much for the response. I literally found your TR right after I sent the request for pictures of the stateroom. LOL I am glad to hear that the staterooms were spacious. This is my husband's and in laws first cruise and I wanted to make sure they will be comfortable. They are assigned room 7019 and my husband and I are assigned room 7017. On deck 7 how is the noise level?


----------



## MSPeeler

AGibbs said:


> Thank you so much for the response. I literally found your TR right after I sent the request for pictures of the stateroom. LOL I am glad to hear that the staterooms were spacious. This is my husband's and in laws first cruise and I wanted to make sure they will be comfortable. They are assigned room 7019 and my husband and I are assigned room 7017. On deck 7 how is the noise level?



I just looked through my pictures and I can not believe I did not take more pictures of the room! The Deck 7 noise level was near silent. I don't remember even hearing someone walk by honestly, LOL. Room 7017 backs up to the laundry room, but it never once made a difference in noise level. Keep in mind, we have 3 young kids, so WE may have been the noise level, LOL! We never had any trouble falling or staying asleep and I am a very light sleeper. I did bring my ear plugs, but only because my MIL and husband both snore  The hallways were very clear and rarely even walked by anyone toward the elevators. We tried using the Forward elevators as often as possible to avoid the business/waiting of the mid-ship elevators and never had issue. Stairs were always faster for my kids/husband, but I have bad knees so the elevator was a go-to. Hope that help! You can PM me if you have more questions, the anticipation was the hardest part for me too!


----------



## disney minnie

How do I find reviews for the Wonder rooms 7004, 7006, 7009?


----------



## MSPeeler

disney minnie said:


> How do I find reviews for the Wonder rooms 7004, 7006, 7009?



http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-cruise-line/disney-wonder-room-reports.cfm

Search for your staterooms in the link above 

If you do not see any that say Disney Wonder, then nobody has posted a trip report of that room on that ship.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

MSPeeler said:


> http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-cruise-line/disney-wonder-room-reports.cfm
> 
> Search for your staterooms in the link above
> 
> If you do not see any that say Disney Wonder, then nobody has posted a trip report of that room on that ship.


I'll just point out, if you find the room number (regardless of what ship it's listed under), you might find reviews on it.  It seems that all reviews for a specific room number are put in the same "folder" as it were, regardless of what ship the room is actually on.


----------



## Dug720

PrincessShmoo said:


> I'll just point out, if you find the room number (regardless of what ship it's listed under), you might find reviews on it.  It seems that all reviews for a specific room number are put in the same "folder" as it were, regardless of what ship the room is actually on.



And if you are looking for the Wonder but only Magic pop up, they should be pretty close. Ditto Dream and Fantasy.


----------



## The_Olivas_4

This has been Very helpful! Thank you everyone! First Timer!


----------



## jenng1983

This was an amazing thread!!


----------



## kevdad

Submitted for 7130 & 7132 on the Fantasy.  Deck 7 is our new favorite.  Love being close to the water and the lifeboats below on deck 5 are not an issue.  Also liked being right in the middle with easy access to decks 3-5 and 11.  Will book on 7 again.


----------



## GOOFY D

Just added for 8010 on Fantasy


----------



## puiyeel

Added review for stateroom 6613 for Disney Magic


----------



## Recie

I added a review of Fantasy rooms 7662 and 7664.


----------



## HatboxGhoul

Did the Disney Dream and stayed in 6092. Fantastic room, back of the ship slightly larger verandah. It was great. Minus the walk all the way to the back at the end of the day


----------



## Elizakapeka

just submitted a review for 9658 on the dream.  I submitted that it is a 9b when it is really an 8b.  is there any way to fix that?


----------



## DVCFamily92

Added our updated post on our recent cruise.


----------



## Kickstart

New member here... just got back from a 4 night cruise on the Dream... added stateroom report for 7644


----------



## gary in florida

HatboxGhoul said:


> Did the Disney Dream and stayed in 6092. Fantastic room, back of the ship slightly larger verandah. It was great. Minus the walk all the way to the back at the end of the day


6092 is midship


----------



## Cruella 66

We'll be in 6018 next summer on the Dream.  Anyone been in that room?


----------



## mcurrence

Added Fantasy 9080


----------



## apple9117

Great thread, so useful!


----------



## cashda

Added a review for Magic room 2610


----------



## VWISHFUL

Added review for Wonder 7014 (its not showing up in the Wonder list however - seems like you have to look at one of the other ship lists to find it).


----------



## ArielRae

Added review for Dream 7683 inside stateroom with virtual porthole, no split bath


----------



## PartyExpress2001

Added Magic 7043


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

Added review for #5635 on the Wonder.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Dream 5528.


----------



## keaster

Added 6116 on Dream!


----------



## Shanti

Added a review for 8154 on the Dream.


----------



## LisaDSO

Added review for Wonder 7032


----------



## I Luv Disney Cruise

Trying to plan for 2019 cruise... 

Does anyone know if the following staterooms on Disney Fantasy have bunks (over couch) .... 9502, 9504, 9506, 9508, 8512, 8514, 8516 and 8518?

Thank you


----------



## MSPeeler

I Luv Disney Cruise said:


> Trying to plan for 2019 cruise...
> 
> Does anyone know if the following staterooms on Disney Fantasy have bunks (over couch) .... 9502, 9504, 9506, 9508, 8512, 8514, 8516 and 8518?
> 
> Thank you



We are booked in 8512 & 8514 for our upcoming cruise. 8512 has a bunk and Murphy bed. 8514 has a bunk and no Murphy bed according to our TA.

This post might help you:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...pdated-list-of-rooms-needed-1st-post.3194826/


----------



## I Luv Disney Cruise

MSPeeler said:


> We are booked in 8512 & 8514 for our upcoming cruise. 8512 has a bunk and Murphy bed. 8514 has a bunk and no Murphy bed according to our TA.
> 
> This post might help you:
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...pdated-list-of-rooms-needed-1st-post.3194826/


Thank you.


Does anyone know of 9502, 9504, 9506 and 9508?


----------



## I Luv Disney Cruise

Bump again.... ;-) 

I have looked through all our reports on the disboards and still have some questions about bunks and murphy beds.

I haven't found out if on Disney Fantasy the following staterooms have bunks and / or murphy beds in them and was wondering if anyone knew.

This is for Disney Fantasy and if these following rooms have bunks and/or murphys:

7508, 7510, 7514,7516

8516, 8518

9502, 9504, 9506, 9508


----------



## I Luv Disney Cruise

I Luv Disney Cruise said:


> Thank you.


----------



## I Luv Disney Cruise

MSPeeler said:


> We are booked in 8512 & 8514 for our upcoming cruise. 8512 has a bunk and Murphy bed. 8514 has a bunk and no Murphy bed according to our TA.
> 
> This post might help you:
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...pdated-list-of-rooms-needed-1st-post.3194826/




Thank you, I had already looked through that thread and it was very helpful but doesn't have a complete list. I'm questioning ones that are not completely filled out. I have also gone to wdwinfo.com to look at stateroom reviews and i'm still missing info for the ones i have listed.


----------



## MSPeeler

I Luv Disney Cruise said:


> Thank you, I had already looked through that thread and it was very helpful but doesn't have a complete list. I'm questioning ones that are not completely filled out. I have also gone to wdwinfo.com to look at stateroom reviews and i'm still missing info for the ones i have listed.



If all else fails, I’d call DCL directly. Maybe they’d be willing to help?


----------



## I Luv Disney Cruise

Ok, so i have reached out to DCL and I have been given the following information and quite a bit contradicts what is listed on the disboard threads so i don't know which is the best to follow but I will post what I received from DCL.

This is all for Disney Fantasy and Category 8 rooms.


----------



## MSPeeler

I Luv Disney Cruise said:


> Ok, so i have reached out to DCL and I have been given the following information and quite a bit contradicts what is listed on the disboard threads so i don't know which is the best to follow but I will post what I received from DCL.
> 
> This is all for Disney Fantasy and Category 8 rooms.
> 
> View attachment 304415
> View attachment 304416
> View attachment 304417
> View attachment 304418



VERY interesting about 8514! I’m going to have to ask my TA about the non- bunk. Maybe she just assumed since it sleeps 4, but reading that — it’s a Murphy bed and NOT bunk. Fine by me but want to prepare my kids lol.


----------



## I Luv Disney Cruise

MSPeeler said:


> VERY interesting about 8514! I’m going to have to ask my TA about the non- bunk. Maybe she just assumed since it sleeps 4, but reading that — it’s a Murphy bed and NOT bunk. Fine by me but want to prepare my kids lol.


It makes me nervous as to which is more accurate the disboards and what people report from some time back or what the DCL agent gave me. 

I guess a call from others to DCL could verify what the agent told me?


----------



## jenseib

I Luv Disney Cruise said:


> It makes me nervous as to which is more accurate the disboards and what people report from some time back or what the DCL agent gave me.
> 
> I guess a call from others to DCL could verify what the agent told me?




The DCL one looks correct as far as I can tell.  Be care when looking at the Disboards one because even if you search a particular ship it often gives all the ships  and if you aren't paying attention then you will read the wrong stuff.  Also some people just give bad info.


----------



## jenseib

MSPeeler said:


> VERY interesting about 8514! I’m going to have to ask my TA about the non- bunk. Maybe she just assumed since it sleeps 4, but reading that — it’s a Murphy bed and NOT bunk. Fine by me but want to prepare my kids lol.



Yes I believe that room has no bunk


----------



## Lulu27

I submitted reports for Dream cabins 9022 & 9024.


----------



## Doingitagain

Question about Disney Fantasy Category 4A — if there are only 2 adults and we don’t need either a bunk bed or Murphy bed, is one better than the other for room configuration?


----------



## jenseib

Doingitagain said:


> Question about Disney Fantasy Category 4A — if there are only 2 adults and we don’t need either a bunk bed or Murphy bed, is one better than the other for room configuration?



The rooms will be the same layout.  Once with a murphy bed will have those in the wall next to the sliding door to balcony.  Those with out will just have an open space there as well...bunks are in the ceiling.  Really it probably doesn't matter too much. You will have pretty much the same space.


----------



## ChicosWife

Not nearly enough of us post our stateroom reports. Most of the rooms I look up, have only reviews that are a few years old. It would be nice to have updated reports submitted.


----------



## ChicosWife

Any recent visits to the Fantasy stateroom 2028?


----------



## MSPeeler

ChicosWife said:


> Not nearly enough of us post our stateroom reports. Most of the rooms I look up, have only reviews that are a few years old. It would be nice to have updated reports submitted.



I completely agree. I added mine in June 2016, and will add the next when I return in November this year too.


----------



## Bellezza2

I just put in reviews for Fantasy rooms 5026 and 5028.  I was told by TA that it had bunk beds and it did not.  We had a very disappointed 8 year old on day one!!!  It only had a single sofa, so both those cabins are for 3 people max


----------



## ceteach

JennLK said:


> Going to add mine 6146


We are in this room Feb. 2019. How was the room?
Cindy


----------



## DCLCrazy64622

We were on the Wonder in room 7622 (aft navigator balcony starboard side).  For the most part, it was fine.  The only two complaints I have is that A) It was super creaky.  It sounded like the room was coming apart at the seams.  And B) The second day, the toilet stopped flushing.  We called maintenance and they fixed it from the hallway (didn’t have to come inside the room at all). It was fixed within the hour without any intrusion and we didnt have any issues with it afterwards.  The location of the room was great!  I was between midship and aft so It was easy to get to the cabanas and the MDRs while also having easy access to the atrium and kids club.


----------



## MSPeeler

DCLCrazy64622 said:


> We were on the Wonder in room 7622 (aft navigator balcony starboard side).  For the most part, it was fine.  The only two complaints I have is that A) It was super creaky.  It sounded like the room was coming apart at the seams.  And B) The second day, the toilet stopped flushing.  We called maintenance and they fixed it from the hallway (didn’t have to come inside the room at all). It was fixed within the hour without any intrusion and we didnt have any issues with it afterwards.  The location of the room was great!  I was between midship and aft so It was easy to get to the cabanas and the MDRs while also having easy access to the atrium and kids club.



Thanks! Can you add it to the DCL room reports site link below? It would be helpful to list how many it sleeps and bed types available in the report in the link also if so.  
http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-cruise-line/disney-wonder-room-reports.cfm


----------



## kkayluvsdis

Just added another review of stateroom 6586 on the Fantasy.  Can't wait to go back!


----------



## ethanwa

Just added a review of room 7624 on the Dream.


----------



## DrHickenlocher

Added a review of 1034 on the Wonder


----------



## A01

On the Disney Fantasy Room 5525 is a handicap accessible room with an over sized verandah located mid ship close to the elevators. This room has a very big and spacious bathroom, a couch that folds out into a bed, a bed that comes down from the ceiling above the couch and it looks like you are starring at the stars all night. The only down side to this room was the big yellow life boat to our right but this did not hinder any of our trip or sunset watching or dolphin watching. The room is about as spacious as a hotel room very nice housekeeping staff ... they always went out of their way for us. We we're close to the theater and lobby. Over all very easy room to find after the first day.


----------



## jaelae

Big thanks to everyone who does leave these reviews, they are appreciated. We just booked the Disney Dream in room 5052 and read mostly good things!


----------



## Draes Miran

Thank you so much for this! Reading room reviews actually swayed my booking decision! I can't wait to update with my own thoughts and photos.


----------



## abayaflowers

Posted for 6545 on Disney Wonder


----------



## ha1264

Where are all the reports posted?  We are looking for info on room # 7136 on the Dream. We are leaving in 2 weeks.


----------



## Cruella 66

I think the first page.  Not all the cabins have reviews.


----------



## 2golftoday

Just posted a review of stateroom 8074 on the Dream.


----------



## Katesdad

Added report for Stateroom 7596 on the Dream.  Probably have the room category incorrect but it was a great room for the five-night sail (CC double-dip).


----------



## Cruella 66

Just added one for Disney Dream 6018.  Cindy


----------



## TJA

Just added 6108 on Wonder.


----------



## DvF Diva

Just added mine for 6596!
Where can we post verandah views? I have two photos


----------



## sixbagelboy

So, not sure how to check if the cabin has been reviewed, but we will be on the Dream in room 7194. Any reviews or comments?


----------



## Dug720

sixbagelboy said:


> So, not sure how to check if the cabin has been reviewed, but we will be on the Dream in room 7194. Any reviews or comments?



Click the link on the first post in this thread and then enter the stateroom number.


----------



## sixbagelboy

Thank you!!!


----------



## lyle cawthra

these are all well and good info but what about accessible rooms i dont see any reports on these


----------



## MSPeeler

lyle cawthra said:


> these are all well and good info but what about accessible rooms i dont see any reports on these



If you don't find any reports from the link posted in the first post, it is simply that no one who has stayed in an accessible room has yet submitted a report for a room. 
Good Luck in finding a review of the rooms you are interested in and happy cruising!


----------



## smd8z

lyle cawthra said:


> these are all well and good info but what about accessible rooms i dont see any reports on these


I just added one for 6114 but our brother in law and sister stayed in 6088 which was accessible. It was a family, verandah room (they had 5 in their room) It was HUGE!!!! My sister loved that they had a button to push to auto open the door from the outside and inside. Instead of two bathrooms, there is just one huge one. If you have any specific questions about the room, let me know!


----------



## Joseph Andrew Hunt

Are there any stateroom reports for 5024 on the Disney Magic?


----------



## MSPeeler

Joseph Andrew Hunt said:


> Are there any stateroom reports for 5024 on the Disney Magic?



There is a link in the first post that will take you to the Room Reports page, there would can enter the room of choice. It says Dream/Fantasy, but shows Magic and Wonder also.


----------



## annmorr

Just back from 5 nights to Bermuda on the Disney Magic.  Cabin number 7118 (Aft, Verandah) definitely had some vibration issues at slower speeds.  And Cabin 7119 (Inside, directly across from 7118) felt the same vibration as well.  Not enough to really complain about, but we did feel  it in both cabins. The funny thing was that on our return trip with 40 knot winds the vibration was hardly noticeable, so I would not hesitate to book this same cabin again.


----------



## Jason Lee

Just reviewed these, including the room on Wonder which no one ever reviewed...  

-8568 on Dream
-7572 on Fantasy
-2620 on Wonder


----------



## jelange64

smd8z said:


> I just added one for 6114 but our brother in law and sister stayed in 6088 which was accessible. It was a family, verandah room (they had 5 in their room) It was HUGE!!!! My sister loved that they had a button to push to auto open the door from the outside and inside. Instead of two bathrooms, there is just one huge one. If you have any specific questions about the room, let me know!


Would you happen to have any pics of 6088. I have pre-selected the room, but never been on a cruise yet so I don't know actual room sizes. Cruising next year (2019).


----------



## KrisV

Just got back from the Dream stateroom 8002 Oceanview room. Very front of the ship, the porthole is smaller then the other rooms due to being at the front. It was very nice and clean! The stateroom host (Wilkins) made it that much better. It was very quiet, and you felt very little motion from the ship.


----------



## Clam Chowder

Fantasy room 6100 reviewed.


----------



## BigRob66

Added Magic 8108


----------



## PinMan

mcurrence said:


> Added Fantasy 9080


Where do I find the review and pictures ?


----------



## Dug720

PinMan said:


> Where do I find the review and pictures ?



Reviews are found by following the link on page 1 and entering the information. Note that all ships with that cabin will show if they have been reviewed so you need to double check which ship (though sisters are going to be similar).

Pictures are not included on these board’s reviews. You’d need to search google for that.


----------



## evedein

We will be cruising on the Magic in a Delux Ocean View stateroom.  I have 2 questions:
1- How many electric outlets are in the cabin?
2- is there an alarm clock in the cabi or should I being my own?


----------



## BigRob66

evedein said:


> We will be cruising on the Magic in a Delux Ocean View stateroom.  I have 2 questions:
> 1- How many electric outlets are in the cabin?
> 2- is there an alarm clock in the cabi or should I being my own?



There was an alarm clock in our room, but everyone just used an iPhone for an alarm clock.  I was on Magic on deck 8 veranda, and assume all rooms have the same thing?

I haven’t stayed in that room, but in the 2 rooms I have stayed in, the answer is “never enough”.

I bought this from amazon, and made my own little charging station for the iPads, iPhones, GoPros, etc.  1 power cable consumed, and 6 different things charging. Not posting a link (don’t know rules), but you can search from your favorite shopping place.

*Anker PowerPort 6 (60W 6-Port USB Charging Hub) + [6-Pack] Premium 1ft Micro USB Cables*


----------



## evedein

BigRob66,
 Thanks for the info.


----------



## StlZNF

Jason Lee said:


> Just reviewed these, including the room on Wonder which no one ever reviewed...
> 
> -8568 on Dream
> -7572 on Fantasy
> -2620 on Wonder



Do you happen to know if 7572 on Fantasy sleeps 4 or 3?  Thanks!


----------



## Sepo

Added 5664 on the Dream. An absolute gem with an extended end-verandah, starboard, 4 doors down from the aft stairs.


----------



## MSPeeler

StlZNF said:


> Do you happen to know if 7572 on Fantasy sleeps 4 or 3?  Thanks!



You may find this list helpful:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...pdated-list-of-rooms-needed-1st-post.3194826/


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Added a review for 9521 (11A) on the Dream. My goodness was that room loud.


----------



## WanderingAlice

Does anyone have an updated review for 2078 stateroom on the Magic? I only found two mixed reviews from 06-07. Much appreciated!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

@WebmasterCorey   can we get a better link for the room reports?  There's apparently no longer a direct link to the https://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/cruise-new/roomlist.cfm site since the update.

The link listed in the first post here only goes to the Dream page at that site.


----------



## jenseib

PrincessShmoo said:


> @WebmasterCorey   can we get a better link for the room reports?  There's apparently no longer a direct link to the https://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/cruise-new/roomlist.cfm site since the update.
> 
> The link listed in the first post here only goes to the Dream page at that site.
> [/QUOT



You can choose which ship you want on that page though


----------



## 2golftoday

Just posted review of Cabin 8552 on the Dream.


----------



## ChicosWife

Looking for stateroom 9168, on the Fantasy. There are only two reviews and the last one is from 2016.


----------



## Sherrilatte

Looking for reviews on Fantasy stateroom 5532!


----------



## Dug720

Sherrilatte said:


> Looking for reviews on Fantasy stateroom 5532!



Right there using the link in the first post: https://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/cru...5532&variable2=StateroomNumber&submit2=Search

Yes it's 2 Dream and 1 Fantasy, but they should be very similar since the ships are identical.


----------



## ChicosWife

Just added ours for 9168 on the Fantasy.


----------



## CodyBoy

After searching the room reports I noticed that most dates ended at 2015?? 
Where are the newer reports, I searched many many cabins and couldn't find any that were dated past 2015??


----------



## fredandkell

Added reviews for 1050/1052 on Magic.


----------



## Sarahslay

CodyBoy said:


> After searching the room reports I noticed that most dates ended at 2015??
> Where are the newer reports, I searched many many cabins and couldn't find any that were dated past 2015??


I noticed the same thing, there is a lot of room for things to change between then and now. I will make a point to post a room report after my next cruise (which is over a year away, but still).


----------



## disneyholic family

i just added stateroom 2114 on the magic


----------



## Sakura1017

Anyone have current reviews for stateroom 7592 on Wonder?


----------



## ChicosWife

I see that not many new reviews are posted.


----------



## tarheelz

The Stateroom Review dialog needs an update as the latest sail date capable of being entered in December 31, 2019.  Let's add us some 2020!!


----------



## Jen0107c

Looking for reviews for dream 10158. Thanks!


----------



## AlwaysPlanningforDisney

Any current reviews on stateroom 9546 on the Fantasy?


----------



## zokaluse

Hi,
I was in 7126 on the Dream in 2016 is it worth me adding a review of that?

I’m booked on a UK staycation on the Magic, stateroom 7096 - only 1 review of that on the page in the link. Anymore out there please? Mainly interested to hear if the verandah is a good enough size so we can add a 3rd chair for our daughter & how bad the noise is from people going to & fro the stairs & if it’s all the time ie super early/super late (DH is a v light sleeper) so possible we may change if that 1 review is the consensus from others who stated in 7096.


----------



## AquaDame

zokaluse said:


> Hi,
> I was in 7126 on the Dream in 2016 is it worth me adding a review of that?
> 
> I’m booked on a UK staycation on the Magic, stateroom 7096 - only 1 review of that on the page in the link. Anymore out there please? Mainly interested to hear if the verandah is a good enough size so we can add a 3rd chair for our daughter & how bad the noise is from people going to & fro the stairs & if it’s all the time ie super early/super late (DH is a v light sleeper) so possible we may change if that 1 review is the consensus from others who stated in 7096.



Personally I do think so. The  most recent one on there right now is from 2012. I can't help you with 7096 though as I have not stayed there myself.


----------



## zokaluse

AquaDame said:


> Personally I do think so. The  most recent one on there right now is from 2012. I can't help you with 7096 though as I have not stayed there myself.


Thanks. I’ll add it on my day off next week as have to find photos!
Still hoping for 7096 reviews anyone?


----------



## westonjnj

Does anyone have any pictures or info on cabin 10550 on the Fantasy ship?


----------



## westonjnj

Disney Fantasy cabin 10546. Looking for pictures. Wondering how the balcony is. Is it obstructed? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bakerworld

Currently the link isn't working


----------



## Gramms

We stayed in room 10000 in Feb. 2020, and loved it! It was a standard verandah room, but was the room right next to the captain’s cabin, and we could see the bridge wing when the captain was out there guiding us in tight to port very well! We never saw the captain on his verandah or going into his cabin, as there is a door in the hall right after ‘our’ cabin, but being at the far forward end of the hall on deck 10 port was a very nice quiet spot! We didn’ notice any noise at all, morning or night. 
It was a long walk to anything at the aft end of the ship. But we decided it was worth it for the peace and quiet of our room and the closeup view of the port side bridge wing!


----------



## izzinmac

Stateroom 5622, Disney Magic. We were on a 5Day out of  Miami on Feb14-19,2022. Five Stars for everything!  Location- Deck 5 aft is our favorite location because of the short quiet hallways and the convenience to easily move around the ship with minimal traffic. Our room was the very first aft starboard cabin. From the verandah it is a straight down view to the ocean and no obstructions.   To get to the atrium area it is a pleasant easy walk down the long hallway past the Buena Vista theater and entrance to the kids clubs. Very little traffic. Great lookout to the Atrium below. The aft stairs/elevators are close to the room and Animators is one floor straight down. Rapunzel down two floors. Deck four access  to the outside walkway is down one floor also. Room condition was excellent. I could not find a single scratch or defect in any of the woodwork. Looked brand new. Everything in the room worked fine. Hard to believe this ship is over 20 years old.


----------



## goofynut41

Anybody stayed in 10524? Fantasy


----------



## disneylandlocal

There seems to be a glitch on the system, when I hit “leave a stateroom review” it takes me to a book a cruise page.  Trying to leave reviews for 7172/7174 on the dream which each only have very old reviews.


----------



## ChicosWife

I'm trying to enter a new review for our recent stateroom and the website keeps taking me in circles and doesn't give me the option to write my review.


----------



## ChicosWife

disneylandlocal said:


> There seems to be a glitch on the system, when I hit “leave a stateroom review” it takes me to a book a cruise page.  Trying to leave reviews for 7172/7174 on the dream which each only have very old reviews.


I'm having the same problem.


----------



## shananigans

ChicosWife said:


> I'm having the same problem.


Me too - we sailed in Oct on the Dream and in March on the Fantasy and I'd love to give input on our rooms - but I can't get it to work.


----------



## Jeff Bostock

shananigans said:


> Me too - we sailed in Oct on the Dream and in March on the Fantasy and I'd love to give input on our rooms - but I can't get it to work.


On the Fantasy, did your room have USB ports or just regular wall plugs?


----------



## shananigans

Jeff Bostock said:


> On the Fantasy, did your room have USB ports or just regular wall plugs?


We had some USB ports, some regular wall plugs. Not nearly as many as we had on the Dream, but we had a different room. 9646 on the Dream had plenty of USB ports, but 5022 on the Fantasy didn’t have as many, despite the room being larger.


----------



## Jeff Bostock

shananigans said:


> We had some USB ports, some regular wall plugs. Not nearly as many as we had on the Dream, but we had a different room. 9646 on the Dream had plenty of USB ports, but 5022 on the Fantasy didn’t have as many, despite the room being larger.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## jlynch924

Jeff Bostock said:


> On the Fantasy, did your room have USB ports or just regular wall plugs?


Just a head's up... I spend three days complaining that there weren't enough USB ports before I figured out that there were 4 more at the desk above the regular plugs. I had totally missed them LOL. In addition, there were USB ports on one bedside table (but not the other where the phone was).


----------



## Jeff Bostock

jlynch924 said:


> Just a head's up... I spend three days complaining that there weren't enough USB ports before I figured out that there were 4 more at the desk above the regular plugs. I had totally missed them LOL. In addition, there were USB ports on one bedside table (but not the other where the phone was).


Ok awesome, thanks for letting me know! I’ll be sure to look for those 4 plugs at the desk!


----------



## jlynch924

Since the links to the room reviews aren't working, here's my review of Fantasy 10158, which I was on 5/14-5/21/2022.
FANTASTIC verandah size... has two chairs, two loungers and a table. On one side, your neighbor is the next stateroom, and on the other it's a maintenance hallway which I only saw people on one day while in port. This is, by far, the best thing about this room. 
There was significant vibration any time the ship was moving. Not just when docking. All the time. It vibrated everything in the room. 
There was a lot of chair scraping from Cabanas, which is directly above, each morning around 730a. Some days it was enough to wake me up and keep me awake (and I'm a fairly heavy sleeper). I don't think it bothered my husband as much. Didn't seem to bother my 19yo daughter at all. She can sleep through anything. 
There's no curtain between the bed and the sofa in this room, so we brought magnetic hooks (for the ceiling) and a black shower curtain to give DD some privacy.
There's plenty of floor room for stuff.... because of the layout of the room, there are a few extra nooks and crannies that aren't in other rooms. That said, there's a noticeable lack of drawer space. In other rooms, the desk has drawers down the side. Not so in this room... the desk has only the center "stationary" drawer and there's one other set of three drawers plus two cubbies. 
They could seriously consider adding lights to the closets... because the closets are not in a "hallway" like in most rooms, there's very little light in them. I'd recommend bringing a stick-up light or something so you can see what's in your closets. 
Ultimately, because of the vibration and Cabanas noise (which I was prepared for, but it was worse than I expected), I would not stay in this room again.


----------



## shananigans

We are sailing concierge for the first time in Nov & Dec 2022. We have stateroom 8038 in Nov and stateroom 8048 in Dec on board the Disney Wonder. I have tried to find information on both of these staterooms and I haven't had much luck (even here on the Dis boards). Has anyone sailed in either of these rooms recently? The reviews I have seen are from before the reimagining of the Wonder so I am curious if anyone can provide a more updated review of either.

We rebooked 9646 for our HOTHS cruise because it joins with 9644 and we are bringing our daughter, Son In Law and granddaughter on that cruise. We liked our room when we sailed on the Dream last Oct so figured we'd rebook it.

We are in room 7510 for our Baja cruise in Jan. I think that I have read okay things about that room. Nothing special - but it's next door to my cousin and her son's room - so we decided to book next door to them.

We are on the Fantasy in room 5020 for our spring break in 2023 and room 5018 for our British Isles cruise in Sept 2023. We have stayed in those larger rooms before and they are great! Tons of room for a non-verandah and non-concierge room. 

If anyone can provide insight on the two concierge rooms on the Wonder (8038 & 8048) that would be wonderful! Thanks all!


----------



## Love2Cruise2015

Is there a room review section for the Disney Wish Staterooms?


----------



## OKW Lover

It doesn't appear to be set up on the web site.  Hopefully they are working on it.


----------



## lovealldisney

Hello! 
Looking for reviews and pictures of 5652 on the Fantasy. From what I can find it seems like a decent cabin. 

Thanks


----------



## Tigger Trainer

Disney Dream 10562 Stateroom Photos


----------



## maui2k5

Tigger Trainer said:


> Disney Dream 10562 Stateroom Photos
> 
> View attachment 702622
> 
> View attachment 702623


That is pretty tight on the verandah… hoping we get a lower VGT stateroom assigned our Oct Dream cruise out of Miami.


----------



## OKW Lover

Just posted a review of 12502 on the Wish.  Great location.


----------



## Cyrick

I posted for 13504 on the Wish. There was no option for Deck 13, which is where it is located, so it is listed under Deck 12.


----------



## danikoski

izzinmac said:


> Stateroom 5622, Disney Magic. We were on a 5Day out of  Miami on Feb14-19,2022. Five Stars for everything!  Location- Deck 5 aft is our favorite location because of the short quiet hallways and the convenience to easily move around the ship with minimal traffic. Our room was the very first aft starboard cabin. From the verandah it is a straight down view to the ocean and no obstructions.   To get to the atrium area it is a pleasant easy walk down the long hallway past the Buena Vista theater and entrance to the kids clubs. Very little traffic. Great lookout to the Atrium below. The aft stairs/elevators are close to the room and Animators is one floor straight down. Rapunzel down two floors. Deck four access  to the outside walkway is down one floor also. Room condition was excellent. I could not find a single scratch or defect in any of the woodwork. Looked brand new. Everything in the room worked fine. Hard to believe this ship is over 20 years old.


Hi - We are looking at booking this room for a cruise on the Magic in 2023. Did you hear any pump noise from the lifeboats? I'd seen that reported elsewhere, but from years ago. So just curious. We have a 5 yr old who I think us going to love the kids club, so thought this might be a good room.


----------



## izzinmac

danikoski said:


> Hi - We are looking at booking this room for a cruise on the Magic in 2023. Did you hear any pump noise from the lifeboats? I'd seen that reported elsewhere, but from years ago. So just curious. We have a 5 yr old who I think us going to love the kids club, so thought this might be a good room.


I don’t recall any unusual noises, however there are always occasional mechanical sounds that you might hear on any ship. It’s a giant hunk of machinery. Since it has no cabin on its forward side, it is not surrounded by other rooms. Personally I like that.  To me that is the biggest plus regarding deck 5.  I prefer not being on a deck with an endless row of rooms


----------

